# "Serenissime carogne"



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2014)

Ma bravi,e adesso?tangenti,arresti,politici di destra e di sinistra,imprenditori,finanzieri,adesso dove sono i CIALTRONI DI ROMA LADRONA?Venezia è in campania?E adesso cosa diranno quelli della lega nord?i cialtroni di paese,quelli del"Veneto libero"?Si,in effetti oggi dovrei scrivere"Fora il veneto dall'italia",ma generalizzare è sempre  da emeriti coglioni,quindi questa è la conferma di quello che ho sempre sostenuto,non è il sud ad essere malato,ma questo cazzo di paese.Ma Galan è napoletano?


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Giugno 2014)

Quoto, schifo e rabbia. Purtroppo non riesco nemmeno a chiamarmi del tutto fuori da questa maniera di essere italiani. E' come se sapessi che è parte di un'eredità genetica. In definitiva, se molti sono così è ANCHE perchè tutti gli altri ancora lo permettono. Ma temo di star facendo un discorso fine a se stesso, all'italiana appunto.


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2014)

ma infatti in questo paese marcio voler distinguere i ladroni per regione è grottesco... però aveva ragione Orwell, un popolo che si ostina a votare delinquenti come propri rappresentanti, non è vittima ma diventa complice.


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2014)

*Ma*

Io non capisco perchè prendersela con i politici.Ma spiegatemi perchè la classe politica dovrebbe essere migliore della gente che abbiamo intorno.Perchè?La classe politica di questo paese siamo noi,il mandare a casa questa classe politica è solo un discorso populista è stupido,chi prenderà il loro posto non sarà diverso.Il problema siamo noi italiani,sono i valori che non abbiamo,l'onestà che non abbiamo,il guardare sempre e solo i cazzi nostri,il perorare solo ed esclusivamente i nostri interessi,il colpevolizzare sempre gli altri,perchè sono sempre gli altri a sbagliare...,perchè questo è il paese dei furbi no?dove in una comunità ottusa ed egoista fare il furbo e non stare nelle regole è motivo di vanto,fregare gli altri è motivo di orgoglio.Siamo noi italiani il problema,abbiamo avuto troppo e a troppi piace vivere sopra le proprie possibilità,e allora dobbiamo per forza avere il cellulare tecnologico che ormai fa tutto tranne che telefonare.....,dobbiamo fare il finanziamento per fare la vacanza,dobbiamo comprare la macchina trendy a nostro figlio perchè anche gli altri figli hanno la macchina trendy,e quando le cose vanno di merda tutti a parlare a cazzo,roma ladrona,la colpa è della destra,della sinistra,del berlusca,di andreotti,la colpa è solo la nostra,e abbiamo quello che ci meritiamo.Fine.


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2014)

:applauso:


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2014)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> :applauso:


Expo di milano....,Mose di venezia....e rompono il cazzo a roma ladrona....mo voglio vedere....!


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

rimane il fatto, come reagire nel singolo e piccolo ... 

Ho iniziato a non votare più. 
Votare, è come legittimare, in Italia. 
Affinché non riconosco qualcuno di valido, nulla. 
Nessun media sostengo ... (TV) ... 
ecc. 

Non so proprio ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2014)

Ma hanno arrestato anche il Conte?


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non capisco perchè prendersela con i politici.Ma spiegatemi perchè la classe politica dovrebbe essere migliore della gente che abbiamo intorno.Perchè?La classe politica di questo paese siamo noi,il mandare a casa questa classe politica è solo un discorso populista è stupido,chi prenderà il loro posto non sarà diverso.Il problema siamo noi italiani,sono i valori che non abbiamo,l'onestà che non abbiamo,il guardare sempre e solo i cazzi nostri,il perorare solo ed esclusivamente i nostri interessi,il colpevolizzare sempre gli altri,perchè sono sempre gli altri a sbagliare...,perchè questo è il paese dei furbi no?dove in una comunità ottusa ed egoista fare il furbo e non stare nelle regole è motivo di vanto,fregare gli altri è motivo di orgoglio.Siamo noi italiani il problema,abbiamo avuto troppo e a troppi piace vivere sopra le proprie possibilità,e allora dobbiamo per forza avere il cellulare tecnologico che ormai fa tutto tranne che telefonare.....,dobbiamo fare il finanziamento per fare la vacanza,dobbiamo comprare la macchina trendy a nostro figlio perchè anche gli altri figli hanno la macchina trendy,e quando le cose vanno di merda tutti a parlare a cazzo,roma ladrona,la colpa è della destra,della sinistra,del berlusca,di andreotti,la colpa è solo la nostra,e abbiamo quello che ci meritiamo.Fine.


Sono d'accordo, infattila frase di Orwell che ho postato dice proprio questo. Se per anni un popolo vota sempre gli stessi ladri, non è vittima... è colluso.


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma hanno arrestato anche il Conte?


Deve prima regolare i conti coi Savastano.


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2014)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma hanno arrestato anche il Conte?


Per tua norma e regola il Conte non è imputabile....!Puoi arrestare una persona incapace di intendere e volere?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Giugno 2014)

:applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2014)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :applauso::applauso::applauso:


Si vabbè....preferirei un bacio sul culo...ma con voi....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si vabbè....preferirei un bacio sul culo...ma con voi....



con voi chi? 

mai negati i languidi baci sul culo al momento giusto :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2014)

*Ok*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> con voi chi?
> 
> mai negati i languidi baci sul culo al momento giusto :mrgreen:


Ok,chiedo scusa per il voi!Perchè il momento giusto qui dentro per me non viene mai?cosa ho che non va?è una colpa se a voi donne qui dentro piacciono solo ipodotati?Devo pagare per non esserlo?


----------



## free (5 Giugno 2014)

MO SE magna!:singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,chiedo scusa per il voi!Perchè il momento giusto qui dentro per me non viene mai?cosa ho che non va?è una colpa se* a voi donne qui dentro piacciono solo ipodotati?*Devo pagare per non esserlo?



ma voi chiiiiiiiiiiiii?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (5 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Deve prima regolare i conti coi Savastano.


Ci pensa Donna Imma al Conte


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ci pensa Donna Imma al Conte


Donna Imma farà una brutta fine... il Conte piallerà le chiappe a lei e a quel coglioncello di Genny


----------



## Tubarao (5 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Donna Imma farà una brutta fine... il Conte piallerà le chiappe a lei e a quel coglioncello di Genny


Stai senza pensier uagliò  Donna Imma è Donna Imma


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2014)

*Nooo*



Nobody ha detto:


> Donna Imma farà una brutta fine... il Conte piallerà le chiappe a lei e a quel coglioncello di Genny


Secondo me er conte finsice male come l'immortale,io tifo savastano.


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2014)

*Voi*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma voi chiiiiiiiiiiiii?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Voi donne del forum.Ormai apparecchio solo su culi maschili per pranzare...e non è il massimo.


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Stai senza pensier uagliò  Donna Imma è Donna Imma


Tuba a me quella donna mi attizza proprio,meglio lei che certe 20enni o 30enni vuote e stupide.Ma hai visto che sguardo truce?che portamento con i tacchi?che gamba tornita?che bel seno?una pantera selvaggia da domare a colpi di frusta di carne rosa... quanto mi piacciono le donne così,con quello sguardo da frattura del frenulo.....le adoro.


----------



## Tubarao (5 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tuba a me quella donna mi attizza proprio,meglio lei che certe 20enni o 30enni vuote e stupide.Ma hai visto che sguardo truce?che portamento con i tacchi?che gamba tornita?che bel seno?una pantera selvaggia da domare a colpi di frusta di carne rosa... quanto mi piacciono le donne così,con quello sguardo da frattura del frenulo.....le adoro.


Quando Don Pietro durante la visita al carcere le dice: Ch'i fatt ai capelli, sembri una leonessa 

Donna Imma


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Quando Don Pietro durante la visita al carcere le dice: Ch'i fatt ai capelli, sembri una leonessa
> 
> Donna Imma


la mia donna ideale....che mentre viene ti spara....mamma:up::up:


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me er conte finsice male come l'immortale,io tifo savastano.


per me l'immortale se lo beve il conte alla prossima puntata... dei savastano rispetto solo il don, la moglie e il figlio voglio vederli dormire coi pesci... la giacca consegnata coll'orata dentro, all'uso calabrese


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stai senza pensier uagliò  Donna Imma è Donna Imma


m'ha fatto spaccare quando il figlio le ha steso il cane


----------



## Tubarao (5 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> per me l'immortale se lo beve il conte alla prossima puntata... dei savastano rispetto solo il don, la moglie e il figlio voglio vederli dormire coi pesci... la giacca consegnata coll'orata dentro, all'uso calabrese


Come a Luca Brasi ? 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Come a Luca Brasi ?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


bella memoria :up:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma infatti in questo paese marcio voler distinguere i ladroni per regione è grottesco... però aveva ragione Orwell, un popolo che si ostina a votare delinquenti come propri rappresentanti, non è vittima ma diventa complice.


Appunto che delusione Galan
Ma il 10 sono a Venezia
e mi scolteranno

Cacciateci dall'Italia che siamo tutti imbroglioni...

Ma sior giudice
el se meta nei me pani
el varda che l'unico sistema
per fare le robe publiche in Italia
Xe no pagar tasse

Ma tangenti...a desta a sinistra...a manca...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Cacciateci...

Non siamo degni di stare in questo stato...


----------



## Tubarao (5 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> bella memoria :up:


Il Padrino (1 e 2) e  C'era una volta in America potrei citarli a memoria


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma hanno arrestato anche il Conte?


Io so il sistema per farmi arrestare...
Vo a Cinto Euganeo
e do fogo

a villa Galan...

Però a nostra discolpa c'è che bene o male le opere le facciamo
e non intaschiamo solo schei 

Cioè passante fatto
Mose quasi completato

No come in certe parti d'Italia dove dopo 50 anni sono ancora là fermi con le opere da fare...

Ma anca el can de picci

Sa che per fare i lavori bisogna oliare meccanismi...i soliti apparati dello stato...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ci pensa Donna Imma al Conte


Ma chi è donna Imma?


----------



## Tubarao (5 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma chi è donna Imma?



E' Issa 

[video=youtube;2D2KXYIOVr4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2D2KXYIOVr4[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' Issa
> 
> [video=youtube;2D2KXYIOVr4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2D2KXYIOVr4[/video]


Ma cosa dice su?
Parla una lingua che non capisco...

Ma cosa è gomorra?

Io sono pratico di sodoma no?
Mi so veneto

Sempre e comunque
incula chiunque.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' Issa
> 
> [video=youtube;2D2KXYIOVr4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2D2KXYIOVr4[/video]


Ah desso ho visto,
ma non c'è con i sottotitoli?

Ma è un film che parla là di camorra

Io non mi interesso di queste cose

Tanto noi qui abbiamo la camorra di stato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (5 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, infattila frase di Orwell che ho postato dice proprio questo. Se per anni un popolo vota sempre gli stessi ladri, non è vittima... *è colluso*.


E questo è ... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
Pensa a quelle regioni che sono svariati decenni sempre della stessa parte ... chissà come mai :thinking::thinking::thinking:


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il Padrino (1 e 2) e  C'era una volta in America potrei citarli a memoria


stessa cosa... aggiungo Quei bravi ragazzi di Scorsese e Donnie Brasco :condom:


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> E questo è ... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> Pensa a quelle regioni che sono svariati decenni sempre della stessa parte ... chissà come mai :thinking::thinking::thinking:


eh lo so... bel dilemma :thinking::thinking::thinking:


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> stessa cosa... aggiungo Quei bravi ragazzi di Scorsese e Donnie Brasco :condom:


Ho rivisto donny brasco qualche giorno fa su sky,adoro Lefty e mi sta molto sul cazzo Pistone sono normale?


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho rivisto donny brasco qualche giorno fa su sky,adoro Lefty e mi sta molto sul cazzo Pistone sono normale?


anche io tifo per Lefty... però il finale del film non è vero, lui finisce dentro...alla fine si fanno Sonny Black.


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2014)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> anche io tifo per Lefty... però il finale del film non è vero, lui finisce dentro...alla fine si fanno Sonny Black.


Per fortuna, lefty è un mito,e che te lo dico a fare?


----------



## zanna (5 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> anche io tifo per Lefty... però il finale del film non è vero, lui finisce dentro...*alla fine si fanno Sonny Black*.


 in che senso ... scusa


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per fortuna, lefty è un mito,e che te lo dico a fare?


hai saputo è morto john wayne... ma come cazzo fa a morire john wayne? ...gli avranno sparato gli indiani, che te lo dico a fare...


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> in che senso ... scusa


nel finale lefty viene convocato per fargli pagare la cazzata di aver introdotto donnie nella famiglia... in realtà lefty venne arrestato, e fu eliminato sonny black.


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2014)

*Sai*



Nobody ha detto:


> hai saputo è morto john wayne... ma come cazzo fa a morire john wayne? ...gli avranno sparato gli indiani, che te lo dico a fare...


Io e te abbiamo parecchio in comune comunque.....


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io e te abbiamo parecchio in comune comunque.....


che te lo dico a fare...


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> che te lo dico a fare...


E che ce lo diciamo a fare....


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che ce lo diciamo a fare....


anche carlito's way non è male... ehi, è la seconda volta che non ti ricordi di me! ah si?... beh forse perchè non me ne frega un cazzo!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> che te lo dico a fare...


Fuckin' forget about it!


----------



## Tubarao (5 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> stessa cosa... aggiungo Quei bravi ragazzi di Scorsese e Donnie Brasco :condom:


In Quei Bravi Ragazzi, Joe Pesci riesce ad oscurare anche un mostro sacro come De Niro.

Gran film.


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Fuckin' forget about it!


fanculo, dimenticalo...? Così dicevano nel film?


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In Quei Bravi Ragazzi, Joe Pesci riesce ad oscurare anche un mostro sacro come De Niro.
> 
> Gran film.


quoto! Joe Pesci è dio... anche in Toro Scatenato gli da filo da torcere...

ot... come si chiama la bionda sexy da morire che fa la moglie di La Motta?


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2014)

ma felice maniero non era carino:mrgreen:?


----------



## free (5 Giugno 2014)

a me è piaciuto tanto anche The sleepers
carrellata di attoroni, grande Hoffman nel ruolo di avvocato alcolizzato, c'era persino Gassman


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma felice maniero non era carino:mrgreen:?


maniero rispetto a quelli del mose è un santo :mrgreen: la fiche base a Venezia pare fosse 500.000. Lui almeno i soldi se li doveva sudare... a questi glieli portavano con le valigette in ufficio.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> fanculo, dimenticalo...? Così dicevano nel film?


No

dicevano che te lo dico a fare

nell'originale che te lo dico a fare é forget about it

fuckin' forget about it é che te lo dico a fare cazzo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In Quei Bravi Ragazzi, Joe Pesci riesce ad oscurare anche un mostro sacro come De Niro.
> 
> Gran film.


You think I'm funny? Funny how?


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No
> 
> dicevano che te lo dico a fare
> 
> ...


quindi forget about it non è una traduzione letterale...


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> You think I'm funny? Funny how?


ahahahahah scena mitica!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> maniero rispetto a quelli del mose è un santo :mrgreen: la fiche base a Venezia pare fosse 500.000. Lui almeno i soldi se li doveva sudare... a questi glieli portavano con le valigette in ufficio.



E faceva tanta beneficenza alle suore del paese...
No come la signora Galan quando i forconi hanno protestato sotto la villa...

Ma so come si difenderà

SIor giudice da che mondo e mondo
qua per fare i lavori bisogna ungere le ruote...

Fora i politici dal veneto...via...rauss...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In Quei Bravi Ragazzi, Joe Pesci riesce ad oscurare anche un mostro sacro come De Niro.
> 
> Gran film.


E joe Pesci
è un nano!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> quindi forget about it non è una traduzione letterale...



No l'hanno inventata proprio per il doppiaggio di Donnie Brasco

Infatti non ho mai sentito dire che te lo dico a fare in altri film del genere. Però nelle versioni originali dicono spesso forget about it. Anche Tony Soprano lo diceva


----------



## Tubarao (5 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> quoto! Joe Pesci è dio... anche in Toro Scatenato gli da filo da torcere...
> 
> ot... come si chiama la bionda sexy da morire che fa la moglie di La Motta?


Wikipedia dice essere tale Cathy Moriarty (never heard ).

Esordio, da ventenne molto molto topa, proprio in Toro Scatenato.

E comunque a leggere la filmografia ha fatto anche diversi altri film.


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Wikipedia dice essere tale Cathy Moriarty (never heard ).
> 
> Esordio, da ventenne molto molto topa, proprio in Toro Scatenato.
> 
> E comunque a leggere la filmografia ha fatto anche diversi altri film.


io me la ricordo con Belushi ne "i vicini di casa"... topissima!


----------



## Tubarao (5 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> quoto! Joe Pesci è dio... anche in Toro Scatenato gli da filo da torcere...
> 
> ot... come si chiama la bionda sexy da morire che fa la moglie di La Motta?


Ora che mi ci fai pensare, effettivamente quei due hanno lavorato parecchio insieme. Mi viene in mente anche Casinò, bel film, anche se per me uno scalino sotto quelli citati prima.


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ora che mi ci fai pensare, effettivamente quei due hanno lavorato parecchio insieme. Mi viene in mente anche Casinò, bel film, anche se per me uno scalino sotto quelli citati prima.


In Casinò per me non c'è proprio partita, Pesci annienta De Niro... si, concordo, decisamente sotto gli altri anche se sempre un bel film. D'altronde per smarronare con attori del genere il regista dovrebbe proprio impegnarsi


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube_share;_fEIn_5OkoY]http://youtu.be/_fEIn_5OkoY[/video]


Questa scena é bellissima!


You fuck my wife? You fuck my wife???


----------



## Tubarao (5 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> *In Casinò per me non c'è proprio partita, Pesci annienta De Niro*... si, concordo, decisamente sotto gli altri anche se sempre un bel film. D'altronde per smarronare con attori del genere il regista dovrebbe proprio impegnarsi


Vero. Da antologia le scene in cui.............convince le donne a fargli un pompino. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vero. Da antologia le scene in cui.............convince le donne a fargli un pompino. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (5 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;_fEIn_5OkoY]http://youtu.be/_fEIn_5OkoY[/video]
> 
> 
> Questa scena é bellissima!
> ...


Non vedo il video. E' quando De Niro, dopo aver litigato con la bionda, gonfia di botte il fratello ?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube;x_4lXncUTk4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_4lXncUTk4[/video]


questo lo vedi?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non vedo il video. E' quando De Niro, dopo aver litigato con la bionda, gonfia di botte il fratello ?


non lo mena ma gli chiede se si è scopato sua moglie


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2014)

*SIam pronti alla morte il conte ci chiamò...*

Ecco la risposta!

POLITICI LADRI CONTRO CITTADINI VENETI: PLEBISCITO.EU ACCELERA VERSO LA PIENA INDIPENDENZA DELLA REPUBBLICA VENETA
giane
on giugno 5, 2014
Solo la disintermediazione civica taglierà le unghie ai corrotti

Schermata 2014-02-24 alle 17.15.28La tangentopoli veneta ha creato un vuoto spinto assoluto che rende ancor più forte e potente l’azione di Plebiscito.eu.
Siamo rimasti solo noi, com’era ovvio che fosse.
Sono morti i partiti, nessuno escluso. Fa infatti ridere chi cerca di levarsi il fango di dosso levando deleghe a collaboratori beccati con le mani nella marmellata. Fa ridere perché sappiamo bene tutti che il sistema non è marcio solo sull’affaire Mose. È marcio su tutto e funziona così da sempre. Ciò che cambia sono solo le tariffe, i listini prezzi delle tangenti e le squadre di ladri.
Ci piacerebbe proprio vedere come sono stati gestiti il ponte di Calatrava, il Passante di Mestre, la Pedemontana, per non parlare di ogni lottizzazione di area commerciale.
È inutile che i politici di destra, di sinistra e della lega nord vengano a farci ridere accusandosi l’uno con l’altro a seconda dell’inchiesta. Sappiamo bene che sono marci tutti perché è marcio nel midollo lo stato italiano nel suo complesso e nelle sue diramazione burocratiche, ad ogni livello.
Fa ridere oggi leggere gli editoriali di Gian Antonio Stella che finge di scandalizzarsi per il sistema italiano delle tangenti, come fosse risolvibile. Semplicemente non lo è. Fa parte del dna dello stato italiano la corruzione endemica, come ben sapeva Prezzolini quando scrisse l’art.15 del suo codice della vita italiana: “Il fesso si interessa al problema della produzione della ricchezza. Il furbo soprattutto a quello della distribuzione”.

C’è un solo modo per vincere contro questo mostro che si nutre dei nostri soldi. La strada è quella indicata da Plebiscito.eu: l’esenzione fiscale totale. Continuare a pagare le tasse ai ladri italiani non ha più senso, è immorale. Dobbiamo affamare la bestia, altrimenti aumenteremo solo il suo appetito insaziabile.
La soluzione definitiva è quella della disarticolazione di uno stato marcio e irriformabile ed essa passa solo attraverso l’esercizio di indipendenza della Repubblica Veneta, messo ora in pratica dalla Delegazione dei Dieci. Altre vie sono illusorie e danno solo tempo ai soliti noti di riorganizzarsi mentre nel frattempo conteremo altre altre vittime innocenti dell’autentica guerra socio-economica dichiarata dallo stato italiano ai veneti.

Con il pieno esercizio di indipendenza della Repubblica Veneta elimineremo quindi lo strapotere che consente oggi ai politici e ai burocrati di alimentare il debito pubblico italiano con i costi della corruzione, attraverso la disintermediazione civica dell’istituto di democrazia diretta che consentirà ai cittadini di decidere direttamente le politiche di spesa, senza inutili e corrotti intermediari. I politici resteranno puramente dei manager che attueranno decisioni prese dai cittadini.

In questa delicata fase, dobbiamo inoltre stare attenti perché proprio in questi momenti vediamo i branchi di orfani della partitocrazia che cercano disperatamente di salire sulla nave di Plebiscito.eu che veleggia verso la libertà: sappiano costoro che li butteremo a mare. Non vogliamo nemmeno rischiare di imbarcare marci corrotti, o disturbatori: essi vanno isolati con il cordone sanitario per evitare di infiltrare la Repubblica Veneta con la loro azione nociva.

Dobbiamo evitare inoltre i disperati tentativi di chi cerca di frenare il nostra inesorabile percorso a tappe serrate verso la fattiva indipendenza del Veneto. Chi si è attardato nel dare ancora fiducia ai marci politicanti italiani resti pure con loro, da noi non c’è spazio per i vassalli e per i servi del nostro aguzzino statale.

In Plebiscito.eu non c’è spazio neanche per chi ha scelto altre strade e non ha perso occasione per combatterci e ostacolarci nella nostra azione: chi è causa del suo mal pianga sé stesso.

Vedrete inoltre che a breve cadranno anche tutte le etichette che nel tempo ci hanno appiccicato per ridicolizzarci: venetisti, secessionisti, separatisti, terroristi, egoisti e così via. Noi siamo solo cittadini veneti che si sono stufati del furto del nostro lavoro, delle nostre risorse, della nostra cultura, delle nostre speranze, dei nostri ideali e della nostra buona volontà tradita. Abbiamo capito che gli intermediari politici veneti erano tutti da buttare nella discarica della storia e ci siamo assunti la responsabilità di supplire al mancato esercizio della sovranità popolare violata.

La linea è solo una, chiara, dritta e senza esitazioni. Non accettiamo ricatti, non accettiamo pressioni, non accettiamo tentativi di dirottamento.

Essa è quella emersa il 21 marzo 2014, in ogni aspetto e risultato del referendum di indipendenza della Repubblica Veneta e di ogni altro quesito approvato dalla sovranità popolare dei cittadini veneti, finalmente liberi.

Il resto è tempo perso.


http://www.plebiscito.eu/news/polit...a-piena-indipendenza-della-repubblica-veneta/


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2014)

*Fora tutti dal Veneto!*

LO TSUNAMI GIUDIZIARIO A VENEZIA ABBATTE LA DIGA ALL’INDIPENDENZA DELLA REPUBBLICA VENETA
giane
on giugno 4, 2014
Mentre l’inchiesta giudiziaria sul Mose decapita il PD, Forza Italia e la giunta regionale di Luca Zaia, il Presidente degli Osservatori Internazionali sul referendum di indipendenza del Veneto Tavartkiladze ragguaglia sull’andamento della certificazione dei voti

repvenindTutti sapevano che il sistema politico italiano era criminogeno e oggi tutti finalmente capiscono perché la casta veneta serva del regime italiano si era scagliata contro la dichiarazione di indipendenza della Repubblica Veneta del 21 marzo scorso a Treviso.

La ragione è presto detta: i vari Orsoni, Chisso, Marchese, Galan, Sartori e chissà quanti altri sapevano che con la nuova Repubblica Veneta sarebbe terminato il magna-magna tangentaro che è immanente al sistema politico italiano, il più corrotto del mondo occidentale e in assoluto tra i peggiori del mondo.

Lo scenario che si apre tocca tutti gli schieramenti, le rappresentanze politiche e ogni livello burocratico dello stato, dal comune di Venezia, ben saldo in mano al PD, con il clamoroso arresto del sindaco Orsoni, alla Regione Veneto, dove oltre al solito PD viene toccato il massimo rappresentante di Forza Italia in Veneto, Giancarlo Galan, governatore per 15 lunghi e tristi anni, toccando anche la giunta di Luca Zaia, con l’assessore ai trasporti Chisso, sempre di Forza Italia.

In Veneto da oggi nulla sarà più come prima ed appare a tutti evidente che Plebiscito.eu resta l’unica alternativa al ladrocinio dei veneti servi dei partiti italiani. Per ironia della sorte infatti proprio oggi il Presidente della Commissione degli Osservatori Internazionali, l’Ambasciatore Beglar Davit Tavartkiladze ha comunicato sulla propria bacheca facebook la conclusione di un’ulteriore fase dei lavori di controllo e di certificazione dei voti del Plebiscito Digitale del 16-21 marzo scorsi.

Beglar Davit Tavartkiladze ha infatti dichiarato: “In riferimento al REFERENDUM PER L’INDIPENDENZA DEL VENETO, ho il piacere di comunicare quanto segue: la Commissione degli Osservatori Internazionali presieduta dal sottoscritto ha eseguito una serie di controlli sul piano organizzativo. Sono stati contattati cittadini aventi diritto al voto, sia direttamente che per telefono. Sono state rivolte alcune domande circa la ricezione della documentazione esplicativa e quella necessaria per l’espressione del voto – la modalità di voto presso i seggi – la modalità di voto attraverso internet e la modalità di voto attraverso la linea telefonica. Inoltre, sono stati visitati seggi elettorali a campione, rivolgendo alcune domande ai responsabili di seggio e loro assistenti. Le domande rivolte comprendevano le procedure eseguite, sia per l’iscrizione dei cittadini aventi diritto al voto al database dei votanti, sia sulla procedura utilizzata per l’espressione del voto, ed anche, sulle difficoltà riscontrate durante tutto il periodo”.
La Commissione degli Osservatori Internazionali ha infine richiesto altro materiale a Plebiscito.eu per completare la verifica del database dei votanti.

Gianluca Busato ha dichiarato: “oggi è un giorno importante, da un lato viene scoperchiato il sistema malavitoso che coinvolge la partitocrazia italiana in Veneto e ogni livello burocratico, confermando il tasso spaventoso di corruzione endemica dello stato italiano, dall’altro la Repubblica Veneta ha fatto un passo decisivo verso la propria fattiva indipendenza, unica medicina anche contro la corruzione italiana, grazie alle dichiarazioni della Commissione degli Osservatori Internazionali sul Referendum di indipendenza del Veneto del 16-21 marzo. Si apre ora una nuova fase politica in Veneto, che vedrà come protagonista unico proprio Plebiscito.eu, l’organizzazione che ha saputo dare voce e forza ai cittadini veneti per liberarli dal più corrotto e mostruoso burosauro del mondo occidentale.”


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2014)

*Eccallàà*

Eccallààà questo è andato fuori di testa un'altra volta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (5 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccallààà questo è andato fuori di testa un'altra volta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Che poi, detto fra noi, sto Veneto, ce serve proprio a noi ?


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2014)

*Ma*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Che poi, detto fra noi, sto Veneto, ce serve proprio a noi ?


A me manco percà,a te  una veneta mi pare di si....


----------



## Tubarao (5 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me manco percà,a te  una veneta mi pare di si....


Ma lei comunque il passaporto ed il visto per entrare li prenderebbe facili facili


----------



## free (5 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che poi, detto fra noi, sto Veneto, ce serve proprio a noi ?



sì, il mio grezzone è un rascon:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma lei comunque il passaporto ed il visto per entrare li prenderebbe facili facili


Non oso chiederti come.....lasciamo stare.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (5 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non oso chiederti come.....lasciamo stare.:rotfl::rotfl:


Avrebbe i requisiti


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Avrebbe i requisiti


Non dubito....una delle poche certezze che ho nel forum....:rotfl::rotfl:la Imma di tradimento.net....


----------



## tullio (6 Giugno 2014)

Stodiscutendo sui fatti del Mose in un altro forum e naturalmente vorrei evitare di ripetermi. Quindi provo solo alcune considerazioni generali. La prima, ovvia, che mi pare talmetne evidente da non potersi nemmeno discutere, è che giocare con il denaro pubblico è cosa che non conosce confini o partiti. Quando vi sono grandi disponibilità di denaro pubblico trovi sempre qualcuno che ne approfitta, indipendentemente dalla regione di provenienza, dal dialetto, dal partito cui è iscritto. Ci sono ladri ovunque. E gente onesta ovunque. Non è una questione di dialetto o di Dna, è una questione sistemica, relativa al sistema. E infatti ovunque, persino nella civilissima Svizzera, avvengono cose del genere, nonostante l'interesse comune a quasi tutti gli Svizzeri (o comunque: a tutti quelli che contano) di tenere comportamenti "onesti" poiché sono più redditizzi.
Sotto certi aspetti il furto di denaro pubblico è inevitabile. Tuttavia ci sono certo degli elementi che lo favoriscono. Tra questi, senza pretendere di citarli tutti, la frammentazione delle gerarchie di controllo. Questi denari vengono attribuiti da qualcuno (ad es. Lo Stato) e presi in carico da altri (ad es. la Regione) che poi li distribuiscono a vari enti/istituti (ad es. Province, istituti speciali, comuni...) che collaborano spesso attraverso consorzi. Questi, infine, attribuiscono i lavori con appalti (e sub appalti). E' chiaro che la frammentazione delle responsabilità, per cui difficilmente si comprende chi ha la responsabilità di cosa, e l'intrigo a livello locale tra interessi pubblici e privati (ma abbiamo avuto quasi 20 anni di un capo di Governo che si vantava di essere un imprenditore) favorisce la para-corruzione. A volte gli amministratori di basso livello nemmeno si rendono conto di quel che fanno e hanno l'illusione di favorire qualcuno che lo merita. Inevitabilmente si producono dei centri parassitari di potere che, sopra la consapevolezza di altri, sono in grado, per competenza, di manovrare nella galassia giuridica di leggi statali, regionali; di norme comunali, di esigenze corporative, di gruppi corporativi locali... traendone vantaggi enormi.  
Ma il localismo male inteso, sceta scellerata degli anni 70, che pensa il "locale" in termini di km quadrati, di vicinanza al capoluogo, di dialetto, di regione... e non comprende che l'autogoverno non può essere quello della Gran Bretagna dell'800, è uno degli elementi determinanti del sistema. 
Occorrerebbe ripensare la questione delle autonomie locali...ma è una questione difficile, sia sul piano giuridico, sia per la demagogia populista che è connessa al localismo. In pratica impossibile. La fortuna di un sistema giudiziario indipendente e rigido permette spesso di bloccare le frodi (anche se non di mandare in galera i frodatori): già è qualcosa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Giugno 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Stodiscutendo sui fatti del Mose in un altro forum e naturalmente vorrei evitare di ripetermi. Quindi provo solo alcune considerazioni generali. La prima, ovvia, che mi pare talmetne evidente da non potersi nemmeno discutere, è che *giocare con il denaro pubblico è cosa che non conosce confini o partiti. Quando vi sono grandi disponibilità di denaro pubblico trovi sempre qualcuno che ne approfitta, indipendentemente dalla regione di provenienza, dal dialetto, dal partito cui è iscritto. Ci sono ladri ovunque. E gente onesta ovunque. Non è una questione di dialetto o di Dna, è una questione sistemica, relativa al sistema.* E infatti ovunque, persino nella civilissima Svizzera, avvengono cose del genere, nonostante l'interesse comune a quasi tutti gli Svizzeri (o comunque: a tutti quelli che contano) di tenere comportamenti "onesti" poiché sono più redditizzi.
> Sotto certi aspetti il furto di denaro pubblico è inevitabile. Tuttavia ci sono certo degli elementi che lo favoriscono. Tra questi, senza pretendere di citarli tutti, la frammentazione delle gerarchie di controllo. Questi denari vengono attribuiti da qualcuno (ad es. Lo Stato) e presi in carico da altri (ad es. la Regione) che poi li distribuiscono a vari enti/istituti (ad es. Province, istituti speciali, comuni...) che collaborano spesso attraverso consorzi. Questi, infine, attribuiscono i lavori con appalti (e sub appalti). E' chiaro che la frammentazione delle responsabilità, per cui difficilmente si comprende chi ha la responsabilità di cosa, e l'intrigo a livello locale tra interessi pubblici e privati (ma abbiamo avuto quasi 20 anni di un capo di Governo che si vantava di essere un imprenditore) favorisce la para-corruzione. A volte gli amministratori di basso livello nemmeno si rendono conto di quel che fanno e hanno l'illusione di favorire qualcuno che lo merita. Inevitabilmente si producono dei centri parassitari di potere che, sopra la consapevolezza di altri, sono in grado, per competenza, di manovrare nella galassia giuridica di leggi statali, regionali; di norme comunali, di esigenze corporative, di gruppi corporativi locali... traendone vantaggi enormi.
> Ma il localismo male inteso, sceta scellerata degli anni 70, che pensa il "locale" in termini di km quadrati, di vicinanza al capoluogo, di dialetto, di regione... e non comprende che l'autogoverno non può essere quello della Gran Bretagna dell'800, è uno degli elementi determinanti del sistema.
> Occorrerebbe ripensare la questione delle autonomie locali...ma è una questione difficile, sia sul piano giuridico, sia per la demagogia populista che è connessa al localismo. In pratica impossibile. La fortuna di un sistema giudiziario indipendente e rigido permette spesso di bloccare le frodi (anche se non di mandare in galera i frodatori): già è qualcosa.



concordo.
è altresì vero che spesso e volentieri molti veneti, criticando aspramente e indiscriminatamente_ roma ladrona_ ,partono dal presupposto di non essere toccati da certi malaffari: e questo li rende molto più sgradevoli e molto meno comprensibili nel momento in cui ci cadono.

o forse pensano semplicemente di riuscire a gestire i malaffari in modo più intelligente dei loro compatrioti centro-meridionali?

da biasimare entrambi gli atteggiamenti


----------



## Zod (6 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> concordo.
> è altresì vero che spesso e volentieri molti veneti, criticando aspramente e indiscriminatamente_ roma ladrona_ ,partono dal presupposto di non essere toccati da certi malaffari: e questo li rende molto più sgradevoli e molto meno comprensibili nel momento in cui ci cadono.
> 
> o forse pensano semplicemente di riuscire a gestire i malaffari in modo più intelligente dei loro compatrioti centro-meridionali?
> ...


Tutti rubano, dallo scontrino all'opera pubblica, basta l'occasione buona. Chi si occupa di piccoli business ruba piccole cifre, chi si occupa di grandi business ruba grandi cifre. Se manca il senso di appartenenza ad una nazione e prevale il mordi e fuggi rubare diventa la prassi, una cultura, un fatto di costume.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Tutti rubano, dallo scontrino all'opera pubblica, basta l'occasione buona. Chi si occupa di piccoli business ruba piccole cifre, chi si occupa di grandi business ruba grandi cifre. Se manca il senso di appartenenza ad una nazione e prevale il mordi e fuggi rubare diventa la prassi, una cultura, un fatto di costume.


Più che altro un sistema per riuscire a lavorare.
C'è anche questo aspetto.

Ok
Allora partiamo

Appalto regolarissimo, ma ahimè, vinto dalla solita azienda che pur di giudicarsi l'appalto ha giocato al ribasso.

Riceve l'acconto i lavori partono
Ma ahimè l'azienda fallisce e i lavori restano lì da fare.

Il sistema tangenti in questo caso non era volto a rubare, quanto a tenere oliati i meccanismi no?

Tu devi controllare che gli appalti siano regolari?
Io ti do tot perchè tu non controlli un fico secco.

Cioè quante volte mi è capitato di sentire:
Quanto mi dà se le organizzo un concerto?

Cioè in pratica io dovrei dare una percentuale del mio cachet a sto qua che è l'organizzatore del concerto.

Allora mi pare di capire che con i lavori pubblici, se voglio essere sicuro che l'appalto vada a x e che i lavori siano eseguiti dall'inizio alla fine devo pagare per togliermi d'impiccio ogni ipotetico baston in mezzo alle ruote no?

Sta cosa l'ho vista nella mia valle con l'operazione Amici per la pelle.

Ed è lo stato a saltare per primo:
1) Comando delle guardie di finanze
2) Agenzia delle entrate
3) Tot commercialisti...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> concordo.
> è altresì vero che spesso e volentieri molti veneti, criticando aspramente e indiscriminatamente_ roma ladrona_ ,partono dal presupposto di non essere toccati da certi malaffari: e questo li rende molto più sgradevoli e molto meno comprensibili nel momento in cui ci cadono.
> 
> o forse pensano semplicemente di riuscire a gestire i malaffari in modo più intelligente dei loro compatrioti centro-meridionali?
> ...


Si un durissimo colpo
Terrificante questo si palpa tra la gente...

Però dei quante volte si è sentito dire anche nei nostri paesi...
Cosssa el vole...bisogna darghe la mancia al geometra comunale e allora la concession edilizia la va vanti...

Però pitosto dell'abusivismo...


----------



## tullio (7 Giugno 2014)

Lo abbiamo detto: rubano, poco o tanto, dappertutto. E naturalmente uno se la prende, si sdegna, si irrita, tirà giù moccoli, contro i grandi ma anche contro i piccoli che non ti fanno lo scontrino e poi si irritano se lo chiedi. E va be', mi rassegno al passare per antipatico... 
Oltre allo sdegno, però, occorre comprendere bene i termini del problema, altrimenti restiamo nel qualunquistico "tutti rubano" e non ne usciamo. Per uscirne il primo passo è capire. 
Ora, a mio avviso è connesso con il problema:
1) la crescita esponenziale della burocrazia, favorita enormemente dal decentramento;
2) il peggioramento della classe politico-amministrativa, a seguito della crisi della Prima Repubblica e dell'improvvisazione, per colmare il vuoto di potere, che ha spalancato a tanti incompetenti/disinteressati occasioni di potere impensate;
3) la complessità giuridica delle responsabilità, che rende difficile attribuirle;
4) l'utilizzo di soldi pubblici dei quali nessuno si sente responsabile.
Ora, questi 4 punti, cui naturalmente se ne potrebbero aggiungere altri (o che potrebbero essere cambiati: magari la mia analisi, sostanzialmente contraria a ogni decentramento, potrebbe esser sbagliata), sono punti politici, che potrebbero avere una risposta politica. La corruzione non è un destino ma un risultato e, come si sta agendo con crescente successo contro la criminalità organizzata, si può agire anche contro la corruzione. Occorre una forte volontà politica e diffidare delle soluzioni facili. Come tutte le questioni politiche, le soluzioni non sono, non potranno essere, in tempi brevi: cose di generazioni, almeno. Occorre essere realistici ma anche non demordere.


----------



## Zod (7 Giugno 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Lo abbiamo detto: rubano, poco o tanto, dappertutto. E naturalmente uno se la prende, si sdegna, si irrita, tirà giù moccoli, contro i grandi ma anche contro i piccoli che non ti fanno lo scontrino e poi si irritano se lo chiedi. E va be', mi rassegno al passare per antipatico...
> Oltre allo sdegno, però, occorre comprendere bene i termini del problema, altrimenti restiamo nel qualunquistico "tutti rubano" e non ne usciamo. Per uscirne il primo passo è capire.
> Ora, a mio avviso è connesso con il problema:
> 1) la crescita esponenziale della burocrazia, favorita enormemente dal decentramento;
> ...


Basta eliminare il contante. Associare ad ogni cittadino una carta di credito finanziaria. Tutto entra ed esce da quella carta. Calcolo delle tasse semplificato sul saldo più le dovute correzioni, niente più nero, niente più reati. Se tenti una transazione illecita ti viene bloccata. Non puoi vendere ciò che non hai acquistato in precedenza. Addio furti, droga, prostituzione illegale, lavoro nero, sfruttamento, evasione. La tua azienda è accusata di usare materie prime illegali? Tutto bloccato. Tutto alla luce del sole, tutto verificabile in qualunque momento. E chi fa il furbo viene sospeso dal mercato, niente acquisti e niente vendite.


----------



## sienne (7 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

è un casino, eliminare il contante, per chi viene da fuori ... 
Credimi, qui in Francia, tutto tramite carta ... banca, posta ecc. 

Comunque. Quando il sistema da, e da nel vero senso della parola,
ed è il popolo che decide, e non un partito ... ed hai la possibilità
di vedere dove e come vengono spesi i soldi ... sei disposto a tutto. 
Anche a lavorare di più per sostenere il sistema ... è una cosa bella. 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (7 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è un casino, eliminare il contante, per chi viene da fuori ...
> Credimi, qui in Francia, tutto tramite carta ... banca, posta ecc.
> ...


Diciamo che pagare in contanti fa comodo a molti.

soprattutto a chi evade.


Altrimenti oggi con le carte di credito  o prepagate anche all'estero riesci a farlo ovunque.

A mia figlia in Olanda hanno rifiutato 25 euro in contanti x una riparazione di una bicicletta. HANNO preteso pagasse con la carta.

Da noi la rifiuterebbero volentieri.

Eliminare i contanti sarebbe una vera rivoluzione. Non lo faranno mai.

I politici come farebbero?????


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Stodiscutendo sui fatti del Mose in un altro forum e naturalmente vorrei evitare di ripetermi. Quindi provo solo alcune considerazioni generali. La prima, ovvia, che mi pare talmetne evidente da non potersi nemmeno discutere, è che giocare con il denaro pubblico è cosa che non conosce confini o partiti. Quando vi sono grandi disponibilità di denaro pubblico trovi sempre qualcuno che ne approfitta, indipendentemente dalla regione di provenienza, dal dialetto, dal partito cui è iscritto. Ci sono ladri ovunque. E gente onesta ovunque. Non è una questione di dialetto o di Dna, è una questione sistemica, relativa al sistema. E infatti ovunque, persino nella civilissima Svizzera, avvengono cose del genere, nonostante l'interesse comune a quasi tutti gli Svizzeri (o comunque: a tutti quelli che contano) di tenere comportamenti "onesti" poiché sono più redditizzi.
> Sotto certi aspetti il furto di denaro pubblico è inevitabile. Tuttavia ci sono certo degli elementi che lo favoriscono. Tra questi, senza pretendere di citarli tutti, la frammentazione delle gerarchie di controllo. Questi denari vengono attribuiti da qualcuno (ad es. Lo Stato) e presi in carico da altri (ad es. la Regione) che poi li distribuiscono a vari enti/istituti (ad es. Province, istituti speciali, comuni...) che collaborano spesso attraverso consorzi. Questi, infine, attribuiscono i lavori con appalti (e sub appalti). E' chiaro che la frammentazione delle responsabilità, per cui difficilmente si comprende chi ha la responsabilità di cosa, e l'intrigo a livello locale tra interessi pubblici e privati (ma abbiamo avuto quasi 20 anni di un capo di Governo che si vantava di essere un imprenditore) favorisce la para-corruzione. A volte gli amministratori di basso livello nemmeno si rendono conto di quel che fanno e hanno l'illusione di favorire qualcuno che lo merita. Inevitabilmente si producono dei centri parassitari di potere che, sopra la consapevolezza di altri, sono in grado, per competenza, di manovrare nella galassia giuridica di leggi statali, regionali; di norme comunali, di esigenze corporative, di gruppi corporativi locali... traendone vantaggi enormi.
> Ma il localismo male inteso, sceta scellerata degli anni 70, che pensa il "locale" in termini di km quadrati, di vicinanza al capoluogo, di dialetto, di regione... e non comprende che l'autogoverno non può essere quello della Gran Bretagna dell'800, è uno degli elementi determinanti del sistema.
> Occorrerebbe ripensare la questione delle autonomie locali...ma è una questione difficile, sia sul piano giuridico, sia per la demagogia populista che è connessa al localismo. In pratica impossibile. La fortuna di un sistema giudiziario indipendente e rigido permette spesso di bloccare le frodi (anche se non di mandare in galera i frodatori): già è qualcosa.


Però pian con le bombe
I giornali oggi dicono che Galan si sta difendendo come un leone.
a dispetto dei giudici, non ha ammesso un fico secco...
E ha chiesto le prove.

E a tutt'oggi prove tangibili non ci stanno.

Autonomie locali?
Autonomia Regionale!

Inchiesta sul Mose di Venezia, l’ex governatore del Veneto, Giancarlo Galan, si difende: “Stanno tentando di scaricare su di me nefandezze altrui. Non mi farò distruggere per misfatti commessi da altri”. “Estraneo ai fatti”: così si è dichiarato davanti al gip Alberto Scaramuzza il sindaco di Venezia, Giorgio Orsoni, nell’interrogatorio di garanzia per l’inchiesta che ha portato nei giorni scorsi a 35 arresti, per gli appalti del Mose.

In una nota che ha diffuso relativa all’inchiesta che lo vede indagato con l’accusa di aver intascato illecitamente soldi dagli appalti del Mose, Galan poi scrive:

    “Su ogni cosa che ho detto e fatto nella mia vita ho sempre messo la faccia. Ho tutta l’intenzione di farlo anche stavolta, su questo” non c’è “alcun dubbio. Non mi voglio nascondere e non voglio nascondere proprio niente, anzi, esattamente il contrario. Voglio fare luce su tutto. Il processo mediatico è mostruoso, leggo profili della mia persona che stento a credere anche solo immaginabili, non poter rispondere o difendermi sin da subito è umanamente molto difficile”.

Galan ribadisce di essere innocente:

    “Non ho ancora ritenuto opportuno rilasciare interviste semplicemente perché reputo doveroso rispettare l’iter giudiziario, quindi, parlare innanzitutto con la magistratura alla quale ho intenzione di spiegare e motivare, punto per punto, la mia totale estraneità alle accuse che mi vengono mosse: spero che ciò avvenga al più presto, veramente al più presto”.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2014)

E conoscendolo personalmente
Uhm...

Uhm....

Vedremo...

Anche a me è capitato di essere accusato di cose che non ho MAI fatto o di cose che non sono MAI successe...

E infatti tutto è andato nel silenzio
Perchè senza le prove non si fa nulla...

Intanto per fortuna i lavori all'Expo non si fermano e:

Non ci sarà alcuna risoluzione dei contratti su Expo affidati all'impresa di costruzioni Giuseppe Maltauro, coinvolta nell'inchiesta della Procura milanese sugli appalti: lo annuncia l'impresa con una nota dopo una comunicazione ricevuta dalla società Expo 2015 spa. Nei giorni scorsi era stato il sindaco di Milano, Giuliano Pisapia, a chiedere invece di revocare gli appalti all'impresa veneta (per il cui titolare gli avvocati hanno chiesto la scarcerazione).

Expo 2015 ha informato la Maltauro che "in seguito a compiuta istruttoria e alla riunione tenutasi lo scorso 3 giugno presso la prefettura di Milano - si legge nella nota dell'impresa di costruzioni - non sono stati rilevati elementi sufficienti a motivare la soluzione dei contratti". E di conseguenza la società veneta "porterà avanti l'esecuzione dei contratti aggiudicati, a stesso dire della medesima stazione appaltante, in assenza di vizi estrinseci nella procedura di scelta del contraente".

Gelida la reazione di Pisapia: "Non so su che basi possa essere permesso alla Maltauro di continuare i lavori, a meno che non venga commissariata". E il governatore lombardo Roberto Maroni: "Prendo atto, d'altronde la responsabilità del sito è nelle mani del governo attraverso il commissario Giuseppe Sala". Poco più tardi arriva la nota ufficiale di Expo 2015 spa: "La comunicazione inviata alla Maltauro è volta unicamente a garantire il prosieguo dei lavori, per la cui realizzazione ogni giorno è prezioso. Come ricordato più volte dal commissario Sala, è in corso la verifica delle condizioni tecnico-giuridiche per la prosecuzione dei contratti in essere alle imprese appaltatrici che stanno lavorando al sito".

La nota della Maltauro arriva in concomitanza con la notizia su Luigi Grillo, l'ex senatore del Pdl arrestato nell'ambito della stessa inchiesta, che si stava presentando al colloquio in carcere con i familiari con un biglietto contenente un elenco di nomi di giornalisti. Grillo voleva probabilmente che i suoi familiari prendessero contatti con loro per sensibilizzarli sulla sua vicenda giudiziaria e ha scritto su un foglio di quaderno i nomi del conduttore di Porta a porta Bruno Vespa, del direttore di Panorama Giorgio Mulè, di Aldo Cazzullo del Corriere della Sera, ma anche del suo amico di vecchia data Vito Bonsignore, ex eurodeputato, e di altre due persone: la polizia penitenziaria lo ha trovato e lo ha sequestrato.

Il biglietto, che conteneva vicino ai nomi dei cronisti e dell'ex europarlamentare anche le indicazioni di alcune città come Roma e Torino, è stato trasmesso, assieme a una relazione, ai pm Claudio Gittardi e Antonio D'Alessio, titolari dell'inchiesta che lo scorso 8 maggio ha portato in carcere anche l'ex funzionario pci Primo Greganti, l'ex parlamentare dc Gianstefano Frigerio, l'ex esponente dell'udc ligure Sergio Cattozzo l'imprenditore vicentino Enrico Maltauro e Angelo Paris, ex manager di Expo. Gli inquirenti ipotizzano che Grillo, 71 anni (è probabile che il Riesame lunedì prossimo confermi per lui la misura cautelare), con quel gesto, quasi disperato e di frustrazione, volesse attivare i suoi familiari affinché trovassero un cronista disponibile a interessarsi al suo caso.

Nel frattempo Paris e Maltauro, dopo aver riempito verbali nei giorni scorsi, hanno presentato istanze di scarcerazione al gip Fabio Antezza. Nella richiesta depositata dai legali di Maltauro, gli avvocati Giovanni Maria Dedola e Paolo Grasso, viene rimarcato l'atteggiamento collaborativo dell'imprenditore che prima davanti al gip e per due volte davanti ai pm ha ricostruito, fornendo "ampi chiarimenti", il sistema delle presunte tangenti per assegnare gli appalti. In sostanza, Maltauro aveva raccontato che lui per lavorare aveva dovuto pagare e aveva spiegato che dalla presunta "cupola" arrivavano "continue richieste di soldi". In virtù proprio di questa collaborazione, e del fatto che subito dopo l'arresto gli è stata revocata la carica di amministratore delegato del gruppo, sono ormai insussistenti, secondo la difesa, o si sono di molto attenuate le esigenze cautelari: nessun pericolo di reiterazione né di inquinamento probatorio né di fuga. Gli avvocati hanno quindi chiesto la revoca della misura cautelare e in subordine gli arresti domiciliari.

Anche Paris ha reso dichiarazioni utili alle indagini, ha ammesso di aver turbato le gare d'appalto e di essersi lasciato coinvolgere, sbagliando, nel "sistema", ma senza prendere un soldo e solo per promesse di avanzamenti di carriera. I pm non hanno ancora formulato il loro parere sulle istanze e la decisione del gip è attesa per l'inizio della prossima settimana. Sempre la prossima settimana Cattozzo tornerà davanti ai pm, per la terza volta, per chiarire altri aspetti della presunta distribuzione delle mazzette. Alcune risposte non hanno convinto gli inquirenti. In un appunto che gli è stato sequestrato, per esempio, aveva indicato una cifra e a fianco la parola "ragazzi": quando gli inquirenti gli hanno chiesto cosa significasse quel termine, lui ha risposto che erano soldi che doveva dare a se stesso.

E nell'altra inchiesta con al centro anche appalti Expo, quella coordinata dal procuratore aggiunto Alfredo Robledo e che lo scorso marzo ha portato in carcere Antonio Rognoni, ex direttore generale di Infrastrutture Lombarde, un'impresa, la Pizzarotti spa, ha depositata una memoria per costituirsi parte offesa: sarebbe stata esclusa da un presunto appalto truccato dell'ospedale San Gerardo di Monza e vinto da Manutencoop.


----------



## Spider (7 Giugno 2014)

bravo Conte, difendi il profondo Nord.

solo tu ci credi.


hai letto recentemente che abbiamo superato il Brasile
 nella classifica dei paesi più corrotti al mondo?

stiamo intorno al 6 posto, su più di 300 paesi.
il mose, ha tolto agli Italiani, circa 70 milioni di euro.
 tasse, tasse, tasse, per ripagare quest'emorragia,
tasse e tasse, e tasse.
 in un paese dove non esiste un senso civile, un senso dell stato, come entità pubblica.
io pago le tasse, per i tifosi che distruggono le mie città, come per i politici in barca.
ecco perchè tante tasse, perchè ci sta tanta corruzione.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> bravo Conte, difendi il profondo Nord.
> 
> solo tu ci credi.
> 
> ...


Io credo a quel che vedo:
Esempio Passante di Mestre.
Opera compiuta.

E non finita come al solito incompiuta con aziende che falliscono costi che crescono...

Qualche mese di ritardo e fu finita
Non anni di ritardi.

Bon allora che una volta accertato dove sono i 70 milioni 
che vengano restituiti.

Il carcere non serve a niente a ste persone: A NIENTE

Bisogna colpirli sui schei e sugli averi.

Una volta che si sono accertate le colpe, bon si confischi la villa a Galan, la si venda, e si restituiscano 70 milioni ai cittadini no?

Guarda che si farebbe presto sai?
Come sanno controllare se hai versato un euro in meno nel 730, possono benissimo...

Poi altra cosa
Io sarei indulgente se saltasse fuori questo...
Vero che ho fregato 70 milioni, ma non mi sono tenuto niente, ho costruito opere per i cittadini.

E sono anche convinto che con le autonomie regionali sarebbe più semplice controllare.
Come si spendono i soldi pubblici.


----------



## Spider (7 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io credo a quel che vedo:
> Esempio Passante di Mestre.
> Opera compiuta.
> 
> ...



completamente d'accordo.
per ristabilire una giustizia, Galan, se mai fosse ritenuto colpevole,
 dovrei vederlo alla stazione a chieder l'elemosina.
non serve la pena carceraria per i corrotti,
 ma la confisca dei beni, fini all'ultimo euro.
Togliere Ville, barche, conti in banca, stipendi da parlamentari...
restituire allo stato, per ospedali, asili nido, ferrovie, scuole.
siamo tutti d'accordo, ma allora perchè non applichiamo?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> completamente d'accordo.
> per ristabilire una giustizia, Galan, se mai fosse ritenuto colpevole,
> dovrei vederlo alla stazione a chieder l'elemosina.
> non serve la pena carceraria per i corrotti,
> ...


Perchè i politici sono avidi di finanziamenti illeciti
Servono a loro per sopravvivere

Ma io non difendo niente
Io dico solo

Se il Mose sta messo così
chi sa cosa trovano se vanno da Aronne...


----------



## Spider (7 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Perchè i politici sono avidi di finanziamenti illeciti
> Servono a loro per sopravvivere*
> 
> Ma io non difendo niente
> ...



era una battuta????
vero?

ma non è che se guardi il peggio (Aronne), giustifichi il meno peggio ( IL MOSE),
 sempre di merda si tratta.
la barca è la stessa.
c'hai il corrotto tu, 
come ce lo ha il terrone della Sicilia...
è tutto il paese che è corrotto.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> era una battuta????
> vero?
> 
> ma non è che se guardi il peggio (Aronne), giustifichi il meno peggio ( IL MOSE),
> ...


Senti ste cose sono successe dopo le elezioni.
Da sempre predico che da noi stangano.

Ho la vaga impressione che finirà così-

A noi rompete il culo per 70 milioni
Andate a vedere dove sono stati sperperati 7 miliardi PER NIENTE
senza opere realizzate

e poi parlemo.

NO teston 
LA CORRUZIONE STA TUTTA A MONTECITORIO.

At capì?

Bisognerebbe formare tutti parlamenti regionali
e da lì dire
NOI vi delegittimiamo.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Giugno 2014)

In realtà le tangenti pagate ai politici e ai funzionari corrotti sono spiccioli rispetto ai profitti che certe imprese ricavano aggiudicandosi in questo modo gli appalti.
Per questo devono essere espropriate dei profitti illeciti le aziende dei corruttori.
E ai corrotti e corruttori interdire a vita ogni rapporto con la cosa pubblica. 
E ai politici corrotti, come dice Renzi, l'accusa di alto tradimento.

Aggiungo che quasi sempre i diessini coinvolti in queste faccende sono gente che viene dalla Margherita, cioè, tanto per chiarire, ex democristiani. E te pareva!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In realtà le tangenti pagate ai politici e ai funzionari corrotti sono spiccioli rispetto ai profitti che certe imprese ricavano aggiudicandosi in questo modo gli appalti.
> Per questo devono essere espropriate dei profitti illeciti le aziende dei corruttori.
> E ai corrotti e corruttori interdire a vita ogni rapporto con la cosa pubblica.
> E ai politici corrotti, come dice Renzi, l'accusa di alto tradimento.
> ...


Bah la storia è lunga
Secondo me il sistema non è nè marcio nè sano
Ma funziona in un certo modo.

La DC è stata imbattibile nella rete di clientelismo in cambio di voti eh?

Ma è una storia lunga

Insomma buon senso vuole che se sei uomo dello stato
come prima istanza dovresti essere incorruttibile

e invece paffete c'è sempre di mezzo un ufficiale dei finanzieri no?

Anche nel Mose c'è il generale spaziante...che appunto spazia....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tullio (8 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Aggiungo che quasi sempre i diessini coinvolti in queste faccende sono gente che viene dalla Margherita, cioè, tanto per chiarire, ex democristiani. E te pareva!


Ammetto che mi spiace leggerlo scritto da te. Certo, dipenderà dal fatto che anche io sono ex Dc (ma anche ex Msi), però questa riduzione della politica a tifo (la squadra x è sempre la migliore) non riesco a mandarla giù, dopo che mi ero abituato ad altre tue riflessioni. 
Il pensiero è sbagliato perché riduce la corruzione a un dato naturale, come tale ineliminabile. Dipenda dall'aria, dalla posizione geografica, dalla tessera del partito... è così e non c'è niente da fare: fino a che ci saranno democristiani (o meridionali, o fautori del centralismo, o parlamentari a Montecitorio, o quel che è...) ci sarà la corruzione. E' una riflessione in fondo rassicurante: inutile prendersela più di tanto o darsi da fare. 
E invece bisogna stringere i denti e la prima cosa è sforzarsi di capire, perché se non capiamo, e restiamo a banali slogan, non potremo agire. Capire è persino più importante che arrabbiarsi, la comprensione ha più rilevanza dello sdegno.


----------



## free (8 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *In realtà le tangenti pagate ai politici e ai funzionari corrotti sono spiccioli rispetto ai profitti che certe imprese ricavano aggiudicandosi in questo modo gli appalti.*
> Per questo devono essere espropriate dei profitti illeciti le aziende dei corruttori.
> E ai corrotti e corruttori interdire a vita ogni rapporto con la cosa pubblica.
> E ai politici corrotti, come dice Renzi, l'accusa di alto tradimento.
> ...



dipende, non ne sarei così sicura, anche perchè questi politici etc. da ungere sono mediamente tanti
e le imprese comunque rischiano del loro, almeno se non hanno già in animo di fare bancarotta fraudolenta o cose del genere
discorso ampio


----------



## disincantata (8 Giugno 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Ammetto che mi spiace leggerlo scritto da te. Certo, dipenderà dal fatto che anche io sono ex Dc (maospedali. x Msi), però questa riduzione della politica a tifo (la squadra x è sempre la migliore) non riesco a mandarla giù, dopo che mi ero abituato ad altre tue riflessioni.
> Il pensiero è sbagliato perché riduce la corruzione a un dato naturale, come tale ineliminabile. Dipenda dall'aria, dalla posizione geografica, dalla tessera del partito... è così e non c'è niente da fare: fino a che ci saranno democristiani (o meridionali, o fautori del centralismo, o parlamentari a Montecitorio, o quel che è...) ci sarà la corruzione. E' una riflessione in fondo rassicurante: inutile prendersela più di tanto o darsi da fare.
> E invece bisogna stringere i denti e la prima cosa è sforzarsi di capire, perché se non capiamo, e restiamo a banali slogan, non potremo agire. Capire è persino più importante che arrabbiarsi, la comprensione ha più rilevanza dello sdegno.


Perché manca il senso del Bene Comune.

Sembra che i  soldi pubblici non siano considerati un patrimonio comune. Come le strade i parchi le spiagge le scuole gli ospedali.


----------



## disincantata (8 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In realtà le tangenti pagate ai politici e ai funzionari corrotti sono spiccioli rispetto ai profitti che certe imprese ricavano aggiudicandosi in questo modo gli appalti.
> Per questo devono essere espropriate dei profitti illeciti le aziende dei corruttori.
> E ai corrotti e corruttori interdire a vita ogni rapporto con la cosa pubblica.
> E ai politici corrotti, come dice Renzi, l'accusa di alto tradimento.
> ...


Spiccioli una volta. Ora pretendono tangenti da milioni di euro è case o ristrutturazioni di case sempre da milioni di euro.

I profitti sono alti proprio perché manca il controllo legale sui costi. 

Se ci fosse non uscirebbe le tangenti.

Penati non credo fosse un ex Dc.

Purtroppo mi piacerebbe fossero ladri solo quelli di Casini è Berlusconi ma le mele marce purtroppo le abbiamo in casa pure noi.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Giugno 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Ammetto che mi spiace leggerlo scritto da te. Certo, dipenderà dal fatto che anche io sono ex Dc (ma anche ex Msi), però questa riduzione della politica a tifo (la squadra x è sempre la migliore) non riesco a mandarla giù, dopo che mi ero abituato ad altre tue riflessioni.
> Il pensiero è sbagliato perché riduce la corruzione a un dato naturale, come tale ineliminabile. Dipenda dall'aria, dalla posizione geografica, dalla tessera del partito... è così e non c'è niente da fare: fino a che ci saranno democristiani (o meridionali, o fautori del centralismo, o parlamentari a Montecitorio, o quel che è...) ci sarà la corruzione. E' una riflessione in fondo rassicurante: inutile prendersela più di tanto o darsi da fare.
> E invece bisogna stringere i denti e la prima cosa è sforzarsi di capire, perché se non capiamo, e restiamo a banali slogan, non potremo agire. Capire è persino più importante che arrabbiarsi, la comprensione ha più rilevanza dello sdegno.


No, la corruttibilità dipende dalla formazione politica, se sei un politico. Dipende da come sei cresciuto dentro a un partito, dalla tradizione di quel partito, dal metodo di selezione di quel partito, e sì, anche dalla sua storia. 
Ovviamente, se scegli di militare in un partito di tradizione grosso come i DS è perché sei orientato anche moralmente in un certo modo. Con questo non intendo dire che dentro un grande partito non vi possano essere i corruttibili, ci mancherebbe, basti pensare a Greganti, un vero schifoso. Sull'essere stato missino e poi democristiano non mi pronuncio. Per me è inconcepibile.


----------



## Zod (8 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, la corruttibilità dipende dalla formazione politica, se sei un politico. Dipende da come sei cresciuto dentro a un partito, dalla tradizione di quel partito, dal metodo di selezione di quel partito, e sì, anche dalla sua storia.
> Ovviamente, se scegli di militare in un partito di tradizione grosso come i DS è perché sei orientato anche moralmente in un certo modo. Con questo non intendo dire che dentro un grande partito non vi possano essere i corruttibili, ci mancherebbe, basti pensare a Greganti, un vero schifoso. Sull'essere stato missino e poi democristiano non mi pronuncio. Per me è inconcepibile.


Credo di non aver capito. Stai sostenendo che i militanti di alcuni gruppi politici sono più propensi a rubare rispetto ad altri? Non conta lo schieramento politico, tranne qualche eccezione rubano tutti. Ribadisco, l'eccezione non è chi ruba, l'eccezione è chi non ruba. La strada nel gruppo politico la fa chi porta voti, puliti o sporchi che siano. E i voti sono quasi tutti sporchi, perché ottenuti facendo favori. In tutti gli schieramenti. Quanto costa un posto di lavoro? Quanto costa il permesso ad espandere il magazzino? Allora tu mi porti quattro voti, e se vinco dico a quell'azienda che gli faccio aumentare il magazzino purché ti assuma.

Questo è il sistema, e vale per tutti gli schieramenti, soprattutto quelli più radicati nel territorio. Inutile mettere al patibolo i politici, sono degni rappresentanti di questo paese popolato da finti furbi, con una visione di lungo periodo che non supera i sei mesi.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Credo di non aver capito. Stai sostenendo che i militanti di alcuni gruppi politici sono più propensi a rubare rispetto ad altri? Non conta lo schieramento politico, tranne qualche eccezione rubano tutti. Ribadisco, l'eccezione non è chi ruba, l'eccezione è chi non ruba. La strada nel gruppo politico la fa chi porta voti, puliti o sporchi che siano. E i voti sono quasi tutti sporchi, perché ottenuti facendo favori. In tutti gli schieramenti. Quanto costa un posto di lavoro? Quanto costa il permesso ad espandere il magazzino? Allora tu mi porti quattro voti, e se vinco dico a quell'azienda che gli faccio aumentare il magazzino purché ti assuma.
> 
> Questo è il sistema, e vale per tutti gli schieramenti, soprattutto quelli più radicati nel territorio. Inutile mettere al patibolo i politici, sono degni rappresentanti di questo paese popolato da finti furbi, con una visione di lungo periodo che non supera i sei mesi.


Senti il sistema è il sistema...
Ma sui lavori pubblici c'è il sistema dell'appalto che è sbagliato no?

Mettiamo io faccia una gara di appalto per la costruzione di un organo

Ma porco can vado a infognarmi con chi fa meno?
O cerco che il costruttore sia una persona che brilla oggettivamente per gli strumenti che ha realizzato?

Bon se solo io dico sottovoce
Mi hanno incaricato di redigere un progetto per un organo a canne e di indicare il costruttore

Sallo...
Di sicuro arrivano le aziende a dirmi...
Scelga me e il 10% sarà suo

Insomma io mi farei un BMW a gratis...


----------



## Fantastica (9 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Credo di non aver capito. Stai sostenendo che i militanti di alcuni gruppi politici sono più propensi a rubare rispetto ad altri? Non conta lo schieramento politico, tranne qualche eccezione rubano tutti. Ribadisco, l'eccezione non è chi ruba, l'eccezione è chi non ruba. La strada nel gruppo politico la fa chi porta voti, puliti o sporchi che siano. E i voti sono quasi tutti sporchi, perché ottenuti facendo favori. In tutti gli schieramenti. Quanto costa un posto di lavoro? Quanto costa il permesso ad espandere il magazzino? Allora tu mi porti quattro voti, e se vinco dico a quell'azienda che gli faccio aumentare il magazzino purché ti assuma.
> 
> Questo è il sistema, e vale per tutti gli schieramenti, soprattutto quelli più radicati nel territorio. Inutile mettere al patibolo i politici, sono degni rappresentanti di questo paese popolato da finti furbi, con una visione di lungo periodo che non supera i sei mesi.


Che bella analisi politica. All'asilo Mariuccia ne fanno di uguali.


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti il sistema è il sistema...
> Ma sui lavori pubblici c'è il sistema dell'appalto che è sbagliato no?
> 
> Mettiamo io faccia una gara di appalto per la costruzione di un organo
> ...


La colpa infondo non è la tua.Tu vuoi disquisire di cose che non sai e più grandi di te,tu hai una citroen picazzo e vuoi discutere con persone che possiedono macchine con 350 cavalli,con motori twin turbo a geometria variabile,con fasatura variabile,con pop off a tre vie...,e tu sei li a scassare il cazzo con le prestazioni di merda del tuo "citroen picazzo"ma possiamo darti ascolto?sei credibile?ma non sarebbe congruo tu andassi a disquisire di organi da un 'altra parte? del resto non capisci amabilmente un cazzo!


----------



## tullio (9 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti il sistema è il sistema...
> Ma sui lavori pubblici c'è il sistema dell'appalto che è sbagliato no?


No, Conte, le gare di appalto le fanno bene. Le regole ci sono. Vengono aggirate facilmente, e non sempre per motivi inconfessabili o per disonestà, perché è difficilissimo controllare ciò che accade una volta partite. Qui è possibile inserire la disonestà, _dopo_ che sono state bandite. Perché non è mai possibile rispettare sul serio tutti i criteri (e questo apre le porte alla discrezionalità); perchè non si sa bene di chi sono le varie responsabilità; perché non è chiaro "chi" ci rimetta, essendo soldi che cadono letteralmente dall'alto; perché la demagogia implicita nel sistema democratico (peraltro il migliore in circolazione) impone agli amministratore di contare su alleati potenti, e così via. Soprattutto perché la circolazione di denaro consente a molti di lavorare. 
A me non spaventa che possano prometterti, e magari dare, il 10%; spaventa il fatto che l'organo alla fine possa non uscire fuori.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Giugno 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> No, Conte, le gare di appalto le fanno bene. Le regole ci sono. Vengono aggirate facilmente, e non sempre per motivi inconfessabili o per disonestà, perché è difficilissimo controllare ciò che accade una volta partite. Qui è possibile inserire la disonestà, _dopo_ che sono state bandite. Perché non è mai possibile rispettare sul serio tutti i criteri (e questo apre le porte alla discrezionalità); perchè non si sa bene di chi sono le varie responsabilità; perché non è chiaro "chi" ci rimetta, essendo soldi che cadono letteralmente dall'alto; perché la demagogia implicita nel sistema democratico (peraltro il migliore in circolazione) impone agli amministratore di contare su alleati potenti, e così via. Soprattutto perché la circolazione di denaro consente a molti di lavorare.
> A me non spaventa che possano prometterti, e magari dare, il 10%; spaventa il fatto che l'organo alla fine possa non uscire fuori.


Allora chi vince le gare?
Non è sempre in teoria chi fa l'offerta più conveniente?

Ti faccio un esempio che conosco nelle mie carni.

Quando ho comperato casa, fui attratto dai prezzi.
Molto buoni.

E non ho ascoltato un amico impresario edile, che sentenziò, stai attento che per me per sti soldi al metro quadrato significherebbe rimetterci.

Poi ho notato che è facile scrivere su un preliminare di vendita "finiture di lusso", e poi scoprire, ahimè, che esistono guaine da 1 euro al metro e guaine da 5 euro al metro.

ora tu usi quelle da un metro, al primo ghiaccio...si spezzano...e tu devi "cavar su" una terrazza se vuoi isolare...

Ovvio che l'organo non esce fuori
se succede che l'organaro intasca il tot all'ordine e poi fallisce no?

Io ho scelto la ditta solo in base agli strumenti che ha realizzato.

E i costi mio caro sono sempre proporzionati nell'organo ai materiali usati eh?
E alla perizia di lavorazione.



tullio ha detto:


> No, Conte, le gare di appalto le fanno bene. Le regole ci sono. Vengono aggirate facilmente, e non sempre per motivi inconfessabili o per disonestà, perché è difficilissimo controllare ciò che accade una volta partite. Qui è possibile inserire la disonestà, _dopo_ che sono state bandite. Perché non è mai possibile rispettare sul serio tutti i criteri (e questo apre le porte alla discrezionalità); perchè non si sa bene di chi sono le varie responsabilità; perché non è chiaro "chi" ci rimetta, essendo soldi che cadono letteralmente dall'alto; perché la demagogia implicita nel sistema democratico (peraltro il migliore in circolazione) impone agli amministratore di contare su alleati potenti, e così via. Soprattutto perché la circolazione di denaro consente a molti di lavorare.
> A me non spaventa che possano prometterti, e magari dare, il 10%; spaventa il fatto che l'organo alla fine possa non uscire fuori.


Secondo me il sistema funziona così...
Dobbiamo fare un'autostrada e siamo dieci imprese a concorrere...
Si lottizza no?

Oggi vinci tu, e domani vinco io...

Lavoriamo tutti e tutti stanno bene
I politici e i finanzieri van oliati così non rompono i maroni ecc..ecc.ecc.ecc..


----------



## contepinceton (9 Giugno 2014)

*ma sta minutilli chi è? Visto fidarse della segretaria?*

http://www.tgcom24.mediaset.it/cron...gretaria-tira-in-ballo-tremonti_2049827.shtml

Si infittisce e si complica sempre di più l'affare Mose: secondo alcuni stralci di interrogatori pubblicati da Repubblica, l'ex ministro Giulio Tremonti era il destinatario di una supermazzetta da 500 mila euro. Secondo il Messaggero, invece, nel 2013 sarebbero state sequestrati al commercialista di Galan documenti su compravendite di società indonesiane: un affare da 50 milioni di dollari. E ancora, Repubblica rivela che gli imprenditori del Mose compravano le sentenze affidandosi a un avvocato cassazionista, Corrado Crialese.

A coinvolgere Tremonti sarebbe l'ex segretaria di Giancarlo Galan, Claudia Minutilli, che in un interrogatorio del 14 luglio 2013 avrebbe detto che l'ex ministro dell'economia era tra i destinatari delle somme raccolte da Giovanni Mazzacurati (il presidente del Consorzio Venezia Nuova che costruisce il Mose) e in particolare di una supermazzetta da mezzo milione di euro. Soldi che, si precisa nell'articolo, non si sa se siano mai arrivati nelle tasche dell'ex ministro, che non risulta indagato.

Il Messaggero parla invece di un affare indonesiano per Galan, al quale la Guardia di Finanza sarebbe arrivata indagando sui rapporti tra l'ex governatore del Veneto e il suo commercialista Paolo Venuti, nell'ipotesi che quest'ultimo fosse il prestanome di Galan in due società. Venuti era stato infatti fermato all'aeroporto di Venezia per controlli e gli erano stati trovati in valigia documenti su alcune compravendite societarie dell'ordine di circa 50 milioni di dollari nel sud-est asiatico, probabilmente in Indonesia. Operazioni che, secondo quanto riportato dal quotidiano romano, erano riferibili a Galan. Nell'inchiesta compare, infine, la figura di Corrado Crialese, avvocato cassazionista ed ex presidente di Fintecna, la finanziaria pubblica per l'industria. A lui, secondo quanto pubblica Repubblica, si rivolgevano gli imprenditori del Mose per comprare le sentenze. L'avvocato pagava, per conto delle ditte del Consorzio Venezia Nuova, i giudici del Tar e anche del Consiglio di Stato. A rivelarlo nel corso di un interrogatorio sarebbe stata ancora una volta Claudia Minutillo insieme a Piergiorgio Baita, primo socio del Consorzio. Una sentenza costava tra gli 80 mila e i 120 mila euro. E spunterebbe tra i tanti anche il nome del presidente del Tar del Veneto, Bruno Amoroso.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Giugno 2014)

E sto Bruno Amoroso? CHi è?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2014)

Indipendenza del Veneto, via libera
del consiglio regionale al referendum
La consultazione passa con 30 voti a favore e 12 contrari. Soddisfazione dei venetisti ma rimangono i dubbi di natura costituzionale


VENEZIA - Il Consiglio regionale del Veneto - a maggioranza e con voto nominale - ha approvato la legge per l'indizione di un referendum sull'indipendenza della regione. La consultazione, proposta dall'ex Udc Stefano Valdegamberi (Futuro Popolare) e dalla Lega, dovrebbe servire per chiedere ai veneti se sono favorevoli a fare della regione una «repubblica indipendente e sovrana». Il progetto è passato con divisioni trasversali agli schieramenti e alla singole forze politiche. I voti favorevoli sono stati 30 su 45 consiglieri presenti. Dodici i contrari, altri consiglieri non hanno partecipato al voto. Tra i favorevoli anche il governatore Luca Zaia, presente nel gruppo della Lega, e il presidente dell'assemblea, Clodovaldo Ruffato, del Nuovo centrodestra. Il giorno prima il Consiglio aveva votato un'altra legge che dà mandato al presidente Luca Zaia di negoziare con il governo l'indizione di un referendum sull'autonomia differenziata del Veneto. Soddisfazione dei gruppi venetisti. L'indicazione della data in cui si svolgerà la consultazione sarà stabilita in una fase successiva dall'ufficio di presidenza.


[video=youtube;zhhYIZJj6rk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhhYIZJj6rk[/video]

[video=youtube;E2uOGOqIyC4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2uOGOqIyC4[/video]

Quando è troppo è troppo. Abbiamo già annunciato la nostra decisione di scendere in campo per salvaguardare il cuore e la capitale della Repubblica Veneta dal danno incalcolabile che una masnada di corrotti e incapaci le ha procurato con la vicenda del Mose.
Non solo politici, ovviamente, ma anche e soprattutto burocrati di altissimo livello, tutti uniti all’interno del sistema statale italiano, per arrecare un danno senza precedenti alla nostra immagine e al prestigio internazionale costruito attraverso secoli di fatiche, cultura, ingegno senza pari oggi mercé di grassatori senza scrupoli.
“Ai Piombi” è il nome che abbiamo voluto dare alla manifestazione che deve segnare la riscossa civica di tutto il Veneto. Abbiamo scelto simbolicamente di svolgerla non nel cuore della nostra amata Capitale ferita, per segno di rispetto, ma nello stesso comune (per l’amministrazione italiana), in Piazza Ferretto a Mestre, il prossimo venerdì 20 giugno dalle ore 20.30, la sera prima del Solstizio d’Estate.
Dobbiamo spazzare via questa marmaglia che ha distrutto anche solo la possibilità di sognare una prospettiva di felicità grazie proprio all’opera di intermediazione politica e burocratica che ci ha relegato ai margini del mondo civile e ai primi posti al mondo per corruzione e degrado della vita pubblica.
Non possiamo assistere passivamente a questo scempio e non possiamo semplicemente lamentarci in modo sterile e inconcludente.
Con la catarsi liberatoria di un evento di popolo, pacifico e democratico, il 5° evento di massa a 3 mesi dalla celebrazione del referendum di indipendenza del Veneto che ha dato un nuovo corso alla nostra storia, daremo il là a un nuovo slancio per liberare la nostra capitale dalla morsa degli affaristi che l’hanno distrutta e deturpata agli occhi del mondo.

MESTRE_20giu PBeu-03

Nel corso della serata, tra l’altro e come anticipato, raccoglieremo le adesioni al comitato di salvaguardia per difendere il simbolo del nostro cuore veneto, anche attraverso una class action e la costituzione in parte civile nei processi che avranno luogo contro i vari Orsoni, Galan e tutti coloro che saranno chiamati a rispondere delle gravi accuse emerse, al fine di darle il futuro come si merita, quale capitale della Repubblica Veneta.

La rassegnazione e la passività di fronte ai ladri maledetti delle nostre risorse e delle nostre speranze sono i nostri peggiori nemici che dobbiamo sconfiggere e sconfiggeremo con la partecipazione attiva a un evento che mostrerà al mondo intero la nostra voglia di onestà e di dare piena sovranità a una Repubblica Veneta che torni ad essere un faro di civiltà come ha saputo essere nei suoi secoli di fiera indipendenza.
Oggi abbiamo superato il punto di non ritorno che ci obbliga a partecipare in grande numero, se vogliamo essere gli artefici di un destino di rinnovata speranza e prosperità, nel segno di una moralità nuova che sappia fare pulizia delle vergogne del presente e del passato.
Assieme ce la faremo, assieme dobbiamo partecipare.

Portate tutti, famiglie, amici, conoscenti: non ci sono scuse quando si tratta di conquistare la propria libertà.Venezia vale il nostro sacrificio per una sera, Venezia si merita il nostro impegno perché è la nostra risorsa più preziosa, che oggi è sotto attacco di una casta che sarà spazzata via da una marea pacifica e democratica, che supplirà all’irresponsabilità di chi fino ad oggi ha usurpato il proprio potere per distruggerla.

Assieme daremo vita al nuovo Rinascimento Veneto.

Viva la Repubblica Veneta, viva Venezia Capitale!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Giugno 2014)

*eheheheehehehehehehehe...*

Borsa: Pop Vicenza ritira offerta, crolla Banca Etruria
Lo stop alla trattativa per l'integrazione con la Popolare di Vicenza trascina nella polvere il titolo di Banca Etruria, che perde oltre il 13% a Piazza Affari - L'offerta dell'istituto vicentino è da considerarsi decaduta per la mancata valutazione positiva sull'Opa da parte del Cda di Banca Etruria.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2014)

Il superpentito: 500 mila euro all’avvocato per aggiustare processi “Una struttura nel tribunale di Napoli”. Indaga la Procura di Roma.

NAPOLI - Cadono i primi omissis e il pentito del clan dei Casalesi Antonio Iovine apre la pagine dei processi «aggiustati». Per tre volte, sostiene il “ninno” di Gomorra, condanne decise in primo grado furono ribaltate in appello attraverso l’avvocato Michele Santonastaso, suo storico difensore attualmente in carcere, già imputato anche per le minacce in aula a Roberto Saviano e alla giornalista Rosaria Capacchione. «C’era tutta una struttura che girava nel tribunale di Napoli», afferma Iovine, senza chiarire i contorni di questa «struttura». «Era una sorta di ombra dietro», dice. E racconta di aver dato soldi a Santonastaso «per corrompere i giudici» ed essere scagionato pur essendo colpevole. La prima volta 200 milioni di lire, poi 200 mila euro. Solo l’altro padrino del clan, Michele Zagaria, si rifiutò di pagare 250 mila euro sospettando «una truffa». 
I pm di Napoli Antonello Ardituro e Cesare Sirignano, che con il procuratore aggiunto Giuseppe Borrelli stanno raccogliendo le rivelazioni di Iovine, hanno già trasmesso gli atti per competenza alla Procura di Roma, che indaga per corruzione in atti giudiziari. Il pentito cita un magistrato il pensione, l’allora presidente di Corte d’Assise d’Appello Pietro Lignola, e un noto penalista napoletano, Sergio Cola, ex parlamentare di An. Sui fatti riferiti da Iovine dovranno ora essere trovati i riscontri per verificarne l’attendibilità e la fondatezza.
BUONI RAPPORTI
«In alcune occasioni Santonastaso mi ha chiesto dei soldi per aggiustare i processi e farmi avere assoluzioni», mette a verbale Iovine il 28 maggio. Tutto cominciò con il giudizio per l’omicidio di Nicola Griffo, vittima della lupara bianca. In primo grado il boss era stato condannato a 30 anni. «Santonastaso mi promise che in appello avrebbe visto cosa si sarebbe potuto fare. Mi consigliò di nominare per l’appello anche l’avvocato Sergio Cola, in quanto aveva un buon rapporto con il presidente Lignola. Io così feci». Successivamente, prosegue il collaboratore di giustizia, Santonastaso avrebbe fatto sapere a Iovine «che voleva 200 milioni ( si parla di vecchie lire perché non era ancora entrato in vigore l’euro, n. d. r.) erano necessari per farmi ottenere l’assoluzione. Io accettai, fui assolto, e pagai in due rate». Anche all’avvocato Cola furono corrisposti 100 milioni di lire ma, chiarisce Iovine, quella somma «aveva la natura di onorario» professionale. Alle domande dei magistrati, Iovine ripete più volte che Santonastaso si manteneva nel vago, senza dare riferimenti concreti, quando si parlava di questi argomenti. «Non ha mai spiegato nel dettaglio quale strada fu percorsa per ottenere l’assoluzione, ma era chiaro che era stata ottenuta con metodi illeciti ». Lignola è in pensione dal 2009. Magistrato colto, spesso in
polemica con i colleghi di sinistra, è stato fra l’altro presidente della Corte d’Assise che condannò i killer di Giancarlo Siani. Attualmente è a giudizio a Roma per un’ipotesi di rivelazione del segreto d’ufficio riguardante l’acquisizione di un verbale di un pentito ritenuto segreto dalla Procura. Cola è stato parlamentare di An dal 1994 al 2006, quando ha ripreso a tempo pieno la professione di avvocato.
ASSEGNAZIONE GRADITA
Il secondo episodio citato da Iovine riguarda un duplice omicidio per il quale il futuro pentito era stato condannato all’ergastolo.
«Dopo la condanna invitai Santonastaso ad attivarsi in tutti i modi, come aveva fatto con l’omicidio Griffo. Quando venni a sapere che il processo era stato assegnato al presidente Lignola, mi tranquillizzai molto» anche se, ricorda, in quel caso ad accusarlo c’erano due pentiti. «Fatto sta – si legge nel verbale del 28 maggio – che in prossimità della conclusione del processo, Santonastaso, per il tramite dei miei familiari, mi fece sapere che era tutto a posto e mi chiedeva la disponibilità a dargli 200 mila euro. Diedi il via libera ed effettivamente fui assolto, pagai sempre in due rate».
ZAGARIA SI TIRÒ INDIETRO
Il terzo episodio riguarda un altro processo per duplice omicidio dove era imputato anche l’altro capoclan dei Casalesi, Michele Zagaria. «Santonastaso mi propose di chiedergli se era interessato ad ottenere con gli stessi metodi l’assoluzione ». Fu organizzato un incontro «presso un bar di Caserta» fra la moglie di Iovine e una persona che, a dire di Santonastaso, «era colui che si era interessato per le mie due precedenti assoluzioni e che avrebbe interceduto per ottenere l’assoluzione di Zagaria ». Questa persona avrebbe consegnato alla moglie di Iovine
«un bigliettino con l’indicazione di un numero di telefono e l’indicazione della somma di 250 mila euro per ottenere l’assoluzione. Bisognava chiamare a questo numero per conferma nel caso in cui Zagaria avesse dato l’ok». Il padrino diede via libera e arrivò l’assoluzione. Ma all’indomani della sentenza, Zagaria disse di non voler pagare «lasciando intendere che, a suo dire, l’assoluzione non era dipesa dall’intervento di Santonastaso. Mi convinsi di non potermi fidare fino in fondo di Zagaria – dice Iovine – e da lì iniziò una sorta di freddezza fra noi due».


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2014)

Nel 1994 il Signore chiama all’appello un Suo figlio, Maurizio Guttadauro, attraverso nuove sensazioni interiori, grande desiderio di pregare e di andare in Chiesa a ricevere il Corpo e il Sangue di Gesù.
Un incontro casuale con un amico lo porta ad un Cenacolo di preghiera, dove ci sono alcuni veggenti. Durante l’invocazione allo Spirito Santo uno di loro va in estasi, e Gesù, attraverso un Suo strumento, profetizza a Maurizio che è stato scelto dalla SS. Trinità, e gli annuncia: “Non temere, tu sei il Giovanni Battista, tu Mi preparerai la strada!”. Subito dopo, la Madonna gli parla attraverso un altro strumento, e gli dice: “Figlio Mio, non credere che sia facile tutto ciò che ti ha detto Mio Figlio Gesù, perché la strada è stretta e lunga. Ma non temere, perché Noi Ti aiuteremo a superare tutte le prove”.
Maurizio crede a tutto ciò che gli viene detto, e lo mette in pratica. È una chiamata che esige una risposta pronta e generosa, perché straordinaria è la grazia concessagli.
Poco tempo dopo, in un altro incontro di preghiera, la Madonna gli parla nuovamente, sempre attraverso un Suo strumento, e gli profetizza che diventerà capogruppo, e formerà, insieme ad altri chiamati, il Gruppo dell’Amore, costituito dalla SS. Trinità per la salvezza delle anime di tutto il mondo.
Dopo un po’ il Signore chiama anche Marcella, sorella di Maurizio, ed insieme portano avanti la missione che è stata loro affidata.
Nel 1995 il nascente Gruppo dell’Amore della SS. Trinità si reca con assiduità ad Oliveto Citra, in provincia di Salerno, per offrire le preghiere, in particolare il Santo Rosario, a Maria Vergine Santissima, davanti al Cancello del Castello Medievale, (da qui il titolo di “Regina del Castello”), già luogo di Apparizioni e Manifestazioni, prescelto da Dio come luogo Santo, da dove la SS. Trinità opererà grandi prodigi per la conversione delle anime di tutto il mondo.
Sempre nel 1995 il Signore sceglie i primi strumenti, attraverso i quali Si manifestano Dio Padre Onnipotente, Gesù e Maria Vergine Santissima, che durante le manifestazioni donano grandi segni della Loro Presenza nel Gruppo, guidandolo e illuminandolo su molte verità nascoste al mondo.
Dal 1995 al 1997, la SS. Trinità continua a manifestarSi con grande potenza nel Gruppo dell’Amore della SS. Trinità, durante gli  incontri di preghiera che si svolgono un po’ dappertutto, nell’interland napoletano (nelle chiese, nelle case, nei cortili dei palazzi) e nei pellegrinaggi. Poi la Madonna annuncia che, per un po’ di tempo, non Si sarebbero manifestati, perchè il Gruppo doveva crescere e fortificarsi spiritualmente, ma che comunque lo avrebbero sempre accompagnato, donando grandi segni della Loro Presenza.
Intanto, l’amore per la recita del Santo Rosario e per l’Eucaristia cresceva sempre di più nei cuori dei partecipanti agli incontri di preghiera, e molti di loro provavano forti sensazioni interiori (forte calore, commozione, brividi, profumi, pianti di gioia e di liberazione), che tuttora si avvertono durante la preghiera e l’invocazione allo Spirito Santo.
Nel frattempo, le omelie di Maurizio, con le quali il Signore parla, tocca interiormente, risponde, consola e libera le menti dalle tentazioni, rendevano possibili un’unione ed una fortificazione del Gruppo.
Il 19 giugno 2000, giorno del compleanno di Maurizio, la SS. Trinità riprende a parlare al Gruppo dell’Amore della SS. Trinità, e chiede di annunciare al Suo popolo di convertirsi all’Amore di Dio.
Un’altra data importante da ricordare è il 2 luglio 2000, quando la Madonna Si manifesta attraverso il Suo strumento ad Oliveto Citra.
I messaggi donati al Gruppo vengono stampati e diffusi in tutto il mondo tramite Internet, e mediante un lavoro capillare di distribuzione manuale, ad opera di tutti i componenti del Gruppo, al fine di far conoscere meglio tutto ciò che la SS. Trinità rivela al mondo intero.
Il Gruppo si adopera affinché tutti possano conoscere la verità completa, per rispondere alla “chiamata alla santità” e portare a compimento il Disegno di Dio Padre Onnipotente per la salvezza delle anime di tutto il mondo.
Alcuni strumenti, di cui leggerete i nomi, durante il cammino si sono fermati, e il Signore li ha sostituiti con altri. Perchè il Disegno di Dio Padre Onnipotente nessuno lo può fermare!

NOTA SULL’ATTIVITA’ DEL GRUPPO DELL’AMORE DELLA SS. TRINITA’


 Da qualche anno opera illegalmente e contro le diffide della Chiesa, nell’ambito della nostra Arcidiocesi, un gruppo di persone denominatesi GRUPPO DELL’AMORE DELLA SS. TRINITA’ con sede in Napoli, alla via Taddeo da Sessa-Torre Luisa int. 25 al Centro Direzionale.

  Questa Curia Arcivescovile comunica che detto gruppo è privo di qualunque riconoscimento ecclesiale e che i suoi componenti non hanno alcuna autorizzazione a promuovere attività di culto pubblico né a raccogliere offerte per fini caritativi o apostolici (chi l’avesse fatto può informare gli Uffici di Curia che interesseranno la competente Autorità Giudiziaria). 

 Si comunica, altresì,  che i sussidi audio-video e tutta la stampa religiosa edita dai membri del gruppo non hanno ricevuto alcuna approvazione per la pubblicazione e che, sui contenuti di tale materiale che tocca la fede, l’ Autorità ecclesiastica riscontra gravi errori dottrinali.

 Con la presente notificazione si diffidano anche gli interessati dal divulgare presunte rivelazioni e apparizioni soprannaturali come pure dal continuare nelle attività non approvate o autorizzate.




Napoli, 22-11-2003


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube;LVDywAIcBjg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVDywAIcBjg[/video]

Bravo!
[video=youtube;1fxxTxFzih0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fxxTxFzih0[/video]


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*Allora*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Il superpentito: 500 mila euro all’avvocato per aggiustare processi “Una struttura nel tribunale di Napoli”. Indaga la Procura di Roma.
> 
> NAPOLI - Cadono i primi omissis e il pentito del clan dei Casalesi Antonio Iovine apre la pagine dei processi «aggiustati». Per tre volte, sostiene il “ninno” di Gomorra, condanne decise in primo grado furono ribaltate in appello attraverso l’avvocato Michele Santonastaso, suo storico difensore attualmente in carcere, già imputato anche per le minacce in aula a Roberto Saviano e alla giornalista Rosaria Capacchione. «C’era tutta una struttura che girava nel tribunale di Napoli», afferma Iovine, senza chiarire i contorni di questa «struttura». «Era una sorta di ombra dietro», dice. E racconta di aver dato soldi a Santonastaso «per corrompere i giudici» ed essere scagionato pur essendo colpevole. La prima volta 200 milioni di lire, poi 200 mila euro. Solo l’altro padrino del clan, Michele Zagaria, si rifiutò di pagare 250 mila euro sospettando «una truffa».
> I pm di Napoli Antonello Ardituro e Cesare Sirignano, che con il procuratore aggiunto Giuseppe Borrelli stanno raccogliendo le rivelazioni di Iovine, hanno già trasmesso gli atti per competenza alla Procura di Roma, che indaga per corruzione in atti giudiziari. Il pentito cita un magistrato il pensione, l’allora presidente di Corte d’Assise d’Appello Pietro Lignola, e un noto penalista napoletano, Sergio Cola, ex parlamentare di An. Sui fatti riferiti da Iovine dovranno ora essere trovati i riscontri per verificarne l’attendibilità e la fondatezza.
> ...





Ma prima di postare un articolo di questo tipo fatti due cazzo di domande no?possibile a 46 assi ti sfuggono determinate dinamiche?Adesso dobbiamo credere ad un "pentito"che per anni si è macchiato di crimini infamanti?E quale credibilità giuridica può avere?le sue dal mio punto di vista ,sono solo accuse tutte da dimostrare,e magari per diffamare magistrati che combattono ogni giorno la criminalità sul territorio.Quello che afferma questo antonio jovine è tutto da dimostrare,purtroppo coglionissimi come te,si fermano e non vanno oltre.Ma d'altronde da un paesanotto come te cosa ci si deve aspettare?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2014)

*Per fortuna abito in Veneto e mi curano bene.*

a Corte dei conti promuove la gestione gestione sanitaria 2012 del Veneto, dando anche una prospettiva per il 2013, anno che conferma il trend virtuoso del 2012 con un ulteriore contenimento dei costi e un miglioramento dei conti delle aziende sanitarie più in difficoltà: Ulss 12 Veneziana (-55,2 milioni); Ulss 18 di Rovigo (-28,6 milioni); Ulss 20 di Verona (-20, 5 milioni); azienda ospedaliera di Padova (-38,6 milioni); azienda ospedaliero universitaria integrata di Verona (-34,2 milioni).

La Corte - sezione di controllo per il Veneto - ha pubblicato la sua relazione sui bilanci di esercizio 2012 delle Aziende Sanitarie e Ospedaliere del Veneto e dell'Istituto Oncologico Veneto.

Pur rimanendo in condizioni di tensione finanziaria, tutte le strutture che perdevano risorse hanno migliorato di molto le loro performance rispetto agli anni precedenti e i conti della sanità veneta 2012 si sono chiusi in attivo, facendo registrare una perdita contabile di 193,1 milioni, completamente ripianati grazie alla Gestione sanitaria accentrata in capo alla Giunta e senza necessità di applicare alcuna addizionale Irpef.

Netto il miglioramento rispetto agli aspetti contabili dei bilanci precedenti (-330,5 milioni nel 2011 e -431,7 milioni nel 2010) e positiva la previsione per il 2013, con un ulteriore trend in discesa del disavanzo contabile.

La perdita economica cui si riferisce la Corte dei Conti, è relativa alla somma dei risultati di esercizio (utili e perdite) delle aziende sanitarie (-193 milioni nel 2013 che, sul totale di circa 8,5 miliardi di risorse, vale lo 0,02%). La perdita è completamente ripianata dalla Gestione accentrata regionale.

Buono anche secondo la relazione il risultato raggiunto in materia di contenimento dei prezzi di acquisto delle forniture, con 19 aziende su 24 che hanno già raggiunto gli obiettivi prescritti dalle normative e positiva 'evoluzione dei tempi di pagamento dei fornitori: secondo la Corte dei Conti effetti virtuosi sono stati raggiunti da alcuni interventi regionali, come la sottoscrizione e attivazione del protocollo d'Intesa tra tutte le parti interessate per lo smobilizzo dei crediti vantati dai fornitori avvenuta nel 2012 e l'utilizzo da parte della Regione delle misure straordinarie previste dalla legge 64 del 6 giugno 2013, con l'accensione di un mutuo, (a titolo oneroso) con lo Stato che ha garantito liquidità per 1,5 miliardi da destinare al pagamento dei fornitori. Di questi, 770 milioni sono già stati erogati e la quota restante, pari a 810 milioni, consentirà di saldare tutti i debiti pregressi entro l'estate.

Il controllo sulle società partecipate degli enti non ha dato riscontri negativi, fatta eccezione per la "Società Venezia s.r.l."', controllata dall'azienda sanitaria n. 12 Veneziana e "Centro ricerche cliniche s.r.l.", partecipata dall'azienda ospedaliero universitaria integrata di Verona. In entrambi i casi, con l'esercizio 2013 tali situazioni sono completamente state superate.

La Corte dei Conti, dà poi atto del miglioramento riscontrato nell'equilibrio economico (in rafforzamento anche nel 2103), raggiunto grazie al controllo sui costi della produzione e a politiche di razionalizzazione quali la centralizzazione degli acquisti. Poisitiva anche l'attuazione delle disposizioni di cui al D lgs. 118/2011, in materia di armonizzazione dei bilanci e di sviluppo ed ammodernamento dei sistemi contabili.
'

«Sulle ombre che la Magistratura contabile ci ha segnalato, e per questo la ringrazio, stiamo già intervenendo e in alcuni casi esse sono avviate a soluzione - ha commentato il presidente della Regione Luca Zaia - ma la lettura complessiva dei giudizi espressi ci rende orgogliosi, anche perche' abbiamo operato nel quadriennio più difficile di sempre, con continui tagli orizzontali e interventi a spot del legislatore nazionale, che hanno colpito noi come i peggiori spreconi in maniera vergognosamente indiscriminata. Uno sconcio che deve finire presto, con l'introduzione dei costi standard per la determinazione dei quali siamo fra le 3 Regioni benchmark, fin dal prossimo riparto nazionale e all'interno del nuovo Patto Nazionale per la Salute. Se non accadrà siamo pronti a far saltare ogni tavolo nazionale»

«Gli obiettivi di gestione dati a nostri direttori generali sono stati in buona parte raggiunti e in parte lo saranno - aggiunge il governatore - stiamo usando ancora meglio di prima i sempre minori finanziamenti che arrivano e cosi' stiamo riuscendo nell'impresa di non far scadere la qualità e quantita' dei servizi senza imporre, unici in Italia, alcuna addizionale aggiuntiva per la sanità regionale. Anzi, abbiamo aggiunto due novita' storiche come gli ospedali aperti di notte e nei giorni festivi per la diagnostica (apprezzata da più del 90% degli utenti) e la riforma organizzativa dei Pronto soccorso per assistere al meglio le persone in sala d'attesa e diminuire i tempi della presa in carico dei pazienti».

http://www.sanita.ilsole24ore.com/a...3/CORTE_CONTI_VENETO-145505.php?uuid=Abpkr9mJ


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2014)

LA PAGELLA DEL GOVERNO. Le cifre reali dietro il “Patto per la salute”. Sanità, è il Veneto l´unica Regione promossa in tutto

Sono solo otto, su 16 esaminate, a dare tutti i Livelli essenziali di assistenza. Ma neanche la Lombardia è stata promossa in tutte le 45 “materie” d´esame



Sanità: solo otto Regioni, sulle 16 sottoposte a esame, garantiscono in pieno i Lea-Livelli essenziali di assistenza. È il verdetto emesso ieri dal Ministero della salute. Ma tra queste soltanto una risulta promossa pieni voti, senza cioè essere “rimandata” in neppure una delle 45 materie in cui le 16 Regioni sono state giudicate: il Veneto. Perfino la potente Lombardia non è riuscita a portare a casa la pagella del tutto intonsa, perché risulta rimandata (tecnicamente il Ministero scrive “sì”, ma “con impegno”) nell´organizzazione dell´assistenza per i parti e i neonati.

NON TUTTI GARANTISCONO NEPPURE IL MINIMO. Dover certificare che metà Regioni italiane per l´assistenza sanitaria ai cittadini non raggiungono nemmeno i “livelli essenziali” è una sconfitta per tutti, ed è di sicuro uno dei motivi del gran discutere anche ieri in Conferenza delle Regioni per il varo del nuovo Patto per la salute. Ma è questo il quadro della “Verifica adempimenti Lea 2012” pubblicata sul sito del Ministero. In ogni caso a garantire tutti i servizi essenziali sono, oltre al Veneto, Basilicata, Emilia Romagna, Liguria, Lombardia, Marche, Toscana e Umbria. Verdetto negativo invece per Abruzzo (bocciata in 6 “materie”), Calabria e Campania (entrambe 12 insufficienze), Lazio (record: 18 “no” su 45 verifiche), Molise (17 verdetti negativi), Puglia (solo 3 i “no”), Sicilia (4 bocciature) e anche il Piemonte, che incassa tre “no”. «Rilevanti inadempienze - sancisce il Ministero - permangono «per le Regioni in Piano di rientro, pur rilevando un progressivo miglioramento su riorganizzazione del sistema informativo e reti assistenziali».

VENETO “ADEMPIENTE”. Solo il Veneto risulta “irreprensibile”, mentre anche le altre virtuose come detto almeno qualche piccola voce da aggiustare ce l´hanno, nel pagellone emesso da Roma. La nostra Regione infila un percorso “netto” nell´erogazione dei Lea, come detto, e poi via via in materie delicatissime come l´assistenza ospedaliera (ad esempio al gennaio dell´anno scorso risulta avere 3,3 posti letto ogni mille abitanti in ospedali per malati acuti); l´appropriatezza dei ricoveri; il calo del tasso di ospedalizzazione; la gestione delle liste d´attesa; il controllo della spesa in farmaci che è calata; la gestione dei dispositivi medici (e la formazione del personale che li utilizza); l´assistenza domiciliare e residenziale;´applicazione del Piano nazionale della prevenzione; l´erogazione di Lea “aggiuntivi” (uno dei fiori all´occhiello della storia del Veneto, che ha spesso unito l´assistenza sanitaria a quella di valenza più sociale). Ancora, la pagella per la nostra Regione scrive “adempiente” per l´accreditamento delle strutture; le innovazioni di gestione che sono state sperimentate (e poi magari bloccate, come al Codivilla Putti di Cortina); l´organizzazione delle reti dei laboratori sul territorio; il controllo delle cartelle cliniche; l´assistenza e la spesa per l´applicazione di protesi; le cure palliative; la sanità per i carcerati; il rischio clinico; i centri di prenotazione Cup; il fascicolo sanitario elettronico; le trasfusioni; il “percorso nascita”; la rete dell´emergenza; le cure primarie sul territorio e la riabilitazione.

QUELLO CHE NON VA. Sia chiaro: la “pagella” veneta non è una sfilza di voti massimi. Più o meno per ogni settore il Ministero indica cosa va migliorato. Ad esempio, la copertura vaccinale dei bambini di due anni per morbillo, parotite e rosolia (in Veneto, come noto, i vaccini non sono però più obbligatori). E sull´appropriatezza delle cure per ogni singola malattia e relativa cura, codificata da ben 108 diversi “Drg”, il Veneto rispetta i parametri indicati dal Ministero ma c´è comunque «un 6% di Drg che non rispetta la soglia di appropriatezza». La spesa complessiva dei farmaci è calata sì, ma grazie alle farmacie sul territorio (-203 milioni) perché quella negli ospedali è invece salita di 186 milioni. Non tutte le Ulss hanno eseguito il controllo analitico “a sorteggio” del 10% delle cartelle cliniche. e manca anche «l´indicazione del numero di punti-nascita che la Regione intende chiudere perchè sono al di sotto degli standard previsti. Infine è migliorato il dato del tempo che corre tra l´allarme al 118 e l´arrivo dei mezzi di soccorso, ma non ha ancora raggiunto il livello standard ottimale.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2014)

*Se el vole mi parlo sior giudice, dopo parò i xe cassi vostri!*

Arrestato per corruzione Brienza, ex presidente Autorità Vigilanza
L'inchiesta riguarda le false attestazioni rilasciate alle imprese per poter partecipare alle gare di appalto. Indagato Giampaoolino, ex presidente dell'Authority e presidente della Corte dei Conti in pensione
Giuseppe Brienza
04 luglio 2014È stato arrestato, su ordine della Procura di Roma, Giuseppe Brienza, l'ex presidente dell'Autorità di vigilanza sui contratti pubblici (Avcp).
L'uomo si trova agli arresti domiciliari con l'accusa di corruzione nell'ambito dell'inchiesta sulle false attestazioni rilasciate alle imprese per poter partecipare a gare pubbliche di
appalto.
Le indagini si sono concentrate sulle Società organismo di attestazioni (Soa), strutture che verificano la validità delle imprese che partecipano agli appalti pubblici.

Risulterebbe indagato, invece, per abuso d'ufficio Luigi Giampaolino, già presidente dell'Autority e presidente della Corte dei Conti in pensione; indagati anche il direttore generale della Vigilanza Lavori Maurizio Ivagnes, il funzionario dell'Ufficio Qualificazione Maria Grassini,  Mario Calcagni, amministratore della Axsoa spa e Alfredo Gherardi, amministratore
- See more at: http://www.rainews.it/dl/rainews/ar...4-b8db-59220364f044.html#sthash.6o6needb.dpuf


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2014)

*Questa è l'Italia da cui sogno di staccarmi.*

Sentite questa e arrabbiatevi. Un piccolo imprenditore compra un nuovo macchinario. Lo deve attaccare alla rete elettrica. Passa circa un mese e nessuno all'Enel se lo fila. Nonostante le promesse è ancora senza corrente. Perde clienti e posti di lavoro. Certo all'Enel, società in parte privatizzata, debbono occuparsi delle decine di miliardi spesi per comprare Endesa a debito. Devono affrontare il calo del consumo elettrico che non ripaga i loro investimenti. Ma al nostro piccolo imprenditore brianzolo interessa poco. Grazie alle inefficienze burocratiche del moloch, rischia di saltare.
Qualche chilometro più in là, un imprenditore del settore alberghiero ha bisogno di una pattuglia di camerieri. Offre un buon contratto, ma duro. Cinque mesi di lavoro, ma tutti i giorni, domeniche comprese. L'imprenditore fa il giro delle sette chiese (siamo certi che il Santo Padre ieri non si riferisse a queste domeniche) e delle scuole, ma non becca nessun italiano. Solo stranieri disponibili a lavorare ininterrottamente per cinque mesi e poi si vedrà.
Ripassiamo per Milano. Un agente di commercio si becca la finanza a casa per una presunta clamorosa evasione. Il tutto si rivela un clamoroso abbaglio. Agenzia e Gdf non mollano. Hanno speso un mucchio di soldi per l'accertamento; qualche cosa da nascondere il nostro povero cristo dovrà pur avercelo e lo mettono sotto i riflettori (compresi i prelievi con bancomat di cui chiedono ragione per gli ultimi quattro anni). Nel prossimo futuro vi diremo come sarà andata a finire.
Le prime due storie le leggete nelle pagine interne, la terza quando si risolverà. Qual è la morale? Semplice. Ha ragione Baudelaire, che non era un economista, e i suoi Fiori del male: all'inferno si scende a piccoli passi. È così che l'Italia sta fallendo: con piccoli e diffusi comportamenti concludenti che ammazzano l'impresa privata. La grande impersonale multinazionale che dei piccoli se ne fotte, anche senza cattiveria, ma per pura sciatteria. E poi la nostra pancia relativamente piena che nessuna statistica riesce a misurare. Si dice che la disoccupazione giovanile sia al 43 per cento. È una balla. Essa è elevata, ma intorno al 12 per cento. La prima percentuale (praticamente un giovane disoccupato ogni due) non tiene infatti conto dei milioni di giovani che studiano o che non cercano lavoro e che dunque disoccupati veri non sono. Terza criticità è infine quell'ansia da prestazione che i nostri burocrati dotati di potere sanzionatorio provano nei confronti di chiunque abbia un lavoro indipendente. È il combinato di questi tre virus (grande, privato e pubblico) che ci sta uccidendo.

http://www.giornali24.it/d/20140706/113/Il-Giornale


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2014)

*commissariata l'Italgas...ma tanto chi se ne frega, mica in Sicilia hanno bisogno di*

PALERMO - Commissariata la Italgas con sede legale a Torino. Il Tribunale di Palermo ha notificato alla società di distribuzione del gas del gruppo Snam, la misura preventiva di amministrazione giudiziaria in base alle leggi antimafia relative "a rapporti contrattuali con alcuni fornitori". "Il provvedimento prevede che le facoltà di amministrazione dei beni di Italgas vengano conferite all'organo amministrativo collegiale designato dal Tribunale". Snam assicura "la massima collaborazione con l'autorità giudiziaria".

All'organo designato dal Tribunale "sono stati attribuiti i pieni poteri per lo svolgimento di tutte le attività economiche e imprenditoriali per una durata di sei mesi, ai fini degli accertamenti e compiti affidati". Il decreto si collega, rende noto la guardia di Finanza, all'esecuzione di analoghi provvedimenti, emanati a maggio scorso dalla sezione misure di Prevenzione del Tribunale di Palermo su richiesta della Dda, con cui è stata disposta la sospensione dell'amministrazione della Gas Natural Distribuzione Italia Spa con sede ad Acquaviva delle Fonti (Ba), della Gas Natural Vendita Italia Spa e della Gas Natural Italia Spa, entrambe con sede a San Donato Milanese (Mi), operanti nel settore della vendita e distribuzione del gas metano sul territorio nazionale, nonché della Crm di Curatola Alfredo Snc, società di manutenzione con sede in Crotone. Nell'ambito della stessa indagine la Guardia di Finanza di Palermo, sotto il coordinamento della direzione distrettuale antimafia, aveva eseguito - circa un anno fa - il sequestro di un patrimonio di oltre 50 milioni di euro, nei confronti di un gruppo imprenditoriale di Palermo, che ha curato, fra gli anni '80 e '90, la metanizzazione di diverse aree del territorio siciliano. Il gruppo secondo l'accusa aveva ottenuto 72 concessioni per la metanizzazione della Sicilia e dell'Abruzzo grazie anche ad appoggi politici forniti dall'ex sindaco di Palermo condannato per mafia, Vito Ciancimino. Nel mirino degli investigatori, ricordano le fiamme gialle, le imprese, ritenute vicine alla criminalità organizzata che in sub appalto eseguivano i lavori di realizzazione della rete del gas.



"Il commissariamento di Italgas disposto dalla sezione di misure di prevenzione patrimoniale del Tribunale di Palermo, conferma quanto sia ancora forte e diffusa la capacità di condizionamento di Cosa Nostra e quanto sia urgente adeguare la normativa sugli appalti pubblici per evitare forme sempre più sofisticate di inquinamento dell'economia legale". Lo afferma la presidente della Commissione Antimafia, Rosy Bindi. "Grazie alla Gdf - prosegue Bindi - il Tribunale di Palermo ha ricostruito una consolidata e spregiudicata presenza di società riconducibili a soggetti storicamente vicini a Cosa Nostra nelle opere di metanizzazione in Sicilia e in altre regioni italiane". "Il provvedimento di amministrazione giudiziaria consentirà di verificare l'adeguatezza degli strumenti di controllo e le eventuali responsabilità dei diversi livelli dirigenziali. Ad oggi emerge un quadro allarmante di agevolazione degli interessi illeciti che andrà approfondito per bonificare l'azienda e metterla nelle condizioni di operare senza correre più rischi". "Il Governo - prosegue Bindi - ha annunciato un pacchetto di norme tese a rafforzare le misure di contrasto delle infiltrazioni criminali nell'economia del Paese e in attesa di queste proposte il Senato ha sospeso l'esame del ddl anticorruzione. E' ora di passare dalle parole ai fatti, le proposte ci sono a cominciare da quelle contenute nella prima relazione della Commissione parlamentare Antimafia. Ma la Commissione aprirà un'inchiesta anche sulla vicenda Italgas, prima grande azienda pubblica alla quale si applicano misure di prevenzione patrimoniale previste dal codice antimafia e che opera in un settore strategico per il Paese. Vogliamo contribuire anche noi - conclude Bindi - a fare chiarezza e individuare gli strumenti legislativi più idonei per agire in modo efficace nella zona opaca in cui si incrociano economia legale ed economia illegale".  (Ansa)


----------



## Trinità (13 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sentite questa e arrabbiatevi. Un piccolo imprenditore compra un nuovo macchinario. Lo deve attaccare alla rete elettrica. Passa circa un mese e nessuno all'Enel se lo fila. Nonostante le promesse è ancora senza corrente. Perde clienti e posti di lavoro. Certo all'Enel, società in parte privatizzata, debbono occuparsi delle decine di miliardi spesi per comprare Endesa a debito. Devono affrontare il calo del consumo elettrico che non ripaga i loro investimenti. Ma al nostro piccolo imprenditore brianzolo interessa poco. Grazie alle inefficienze burocratiche del moloch, rischia di saltare.
> Qualche chilometro più in là, un imprenditore del settore alberghiero ha bisogno di una pattuglia di camerieri. Offre un buon contratto, ma duro. Cinque mesi di lavoro, ma tutti i giorni, domeniche comprese. L'imprenditore fa il giro delle sette chiese (siamo certi che il Santo Padre ieri non si riferisse a queste domeniche) e delle scuole, ma non becca nessun italiano. Solo stranieri disponibili a lavorare ininterrottamente per cinque mesi e poi si vedrà.
> Ripassiamo per Milano. Un agente di commercio si becca la finanza a casa per una presunta clamorosa evasione. Il tutto si rivela un clamoroso abbaglio. Agenzia e Gdf non mollano. Hanno speso un mucchio di soldi per l'accertamento; qualche cosa da nascondere il nostro povero cristo dovrà pur avercelo e lo mettono sotto i riflettori (compresi i prelievi con bancomat di cui chiedono ragione per gli ultimi quattro anni). Nel prossimo futuro vi diremo come sarà andata a finire.
> Le prime due storie le leggete nelle pagine interne, la terza quando si risolverà. Qual è la morale? Semplice. Ha ragione Baudelaire, che non era un economista, e i suoi Fiori del male: all'inferno si scende a piccoli passi. È così che l'Italia sta fallendo: con piccoli e diffusi comportamenti concludenti che ammazzano l'impresa privata. La grande impersonale multinazionale che dei piccoli se ne fotte, anche senza cattiveria, ma per pura sciatteria. E poi la nostra pancia relativamente piena che nessuna statistica riesce a misurare. Si dice che la disoccupazione giovanile sia al 43 per cento. È una balla. Essa è elevata, ma intorno al 12 per cento. La prima percentuale (praticamente un giovane disoccupato ogni due) non tiene infatti conto dei milioni di giovani che studiano o che non cercano lavoro e che dunque disoccupati veri non sono. Terza criticità è infine quell'ansia da prestazione che i nostri burocrati dotati di potere sanzionatorio provano nei confronti di chiunque abbia un lavoro indipendente. È il combinato di questi tre virus (grande, privato e pubblico) che ci sta uccidendo.
> ...


Per fare un grande formicaio ci vogliono milioni di piccole formiche.
E' facile schiacciarne una alla volta.
Loro poi si moltiplicano lo stesso.
Auguri a tutti i piccoli!


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Per fare un grande formicaio ci vogliono milioni di piccole formiche.
> E' facile schiacciarne una alla volta.
> Loro poi si moltiplicano lo stesso.
> Auguri a tutti i piccoli!


Mica detto...
Proprio ieri l'altro combattevo con un aspirapolvere contro le formiche con le ali...
E le beccavo una alla volta...poi è arrivata lei la donna...
Ha preso in mano la situazione...lasciandomi basito...ha preso lei l'aspirapolvere e ha fatto una mattanza...

Poi ha spruzzato prodotto giusto e vuolà, più visto anima viva...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2014)

*Da Panorama di questa settimana.*

Credits: Ansa

Tag: 	degrado panorama in edicola Roma

"Vivere a Roma è un modo di perdere la vita" scriveva nel suo taccuino Ennio Flaiano. Lo scriveva con tono scettico, a cavallo tra gli anni Cinquanta e Sessanta, mentre insieme a Federico Fellini stava immaginando La dolce vita, un affresco memorabile della nostra capitale. Da allora sono passati più di 50 anni. E viene da chiedersi: chi vive oggi a Roma rischia ancora di perdere la vita?

La prima risposta a questa domanda la si può estrapolare dal senso di un altro grande film che ha rilanciato Roma nell’immaginario planetario, La grande bellezza di Paolo Sorrentino. Con meno finezza, meno umorismo, ma con una forza espressiva simile a quella de La dolce vita, Sorrentino ci mostra una città schiacciata dal suo passato: una città decadente, superficiale, quasi una città morta, che sopravvive solo attraverso gli sprazzi eterni dei suoi monumenti, dei suoi palazzi, dei suoi tramonti e della sua storia inaffondabile. Anche i personaggi del suo film perdono, o hanno già perso, la vita. Sono esangui, senza futuro, moralmente corrotti, incapaci di creare il nuovo. Vagano in una scenografia urbana che non è quasi più reale, ma iperreale. Una città che non ha niente di moderno. Una città di fantasmi.

Ma non è esattamente così. Certi film hanno un valore simbolico. Poi, però, c’è il quotidiano, il realismo. E in questo caso più che i film d’autore ci viene in soccorso la commedia italiana. Quella che fotografa il presente, che mette in scena personaggi e fatti rubati alla cronaca. Vedi i film di Carlo Verdone, o quelli di mio fratello Carlo Vanzina, o i ritratti meravigliosi di Nanni Moretti. Perché Roma "è" la città della commedia, quella di Sordi, di Fabrizi, di Nino Manfredi, di Gigi Proietti e di Christian De Sica.

È la capitale dei furbi, dei ministeriali, dei prelati, del potere, degli onorevoli, degli scandali, del magna-magna, dei cafoni arricchiti, delle gite al mare o fuori porta, di Totti, del Monnezza, dei Cesaroni, ma anche di Antonello Venditti e Francesco De Gregori, di Ammaniti, di Piperno, la Lazio di Lotito, i circoli sul Tevere, la banda della Magliana. Non è anemica Roma, nelle sue vene scorre un sangue verace che la tiene aggrappata al presente. È la Roma dei trans che ricevono i politici negli attichetti, è la Roma di "er Batman" consigliere regionale, è la Roma dei toga-party, delle baby squillo, degli scandali finanziari all’ombra di San Pietro, degli operatori dell’immondizia spesso in ferie, malattia o "in permesso". Quella che, come scriveva sempre Flaiano "non giudica, ma assolve".

Roma è una città complicata. Ti sfugge dalle mani, ti confonde. Impossibile ridurla a una equazione certa. E così, i suoi difetti finiscono per diventare i suoi pregi. Perché Roma è un gioco di specchi. È una capitale tutto sommato tranquilla, sonnecchia come una città di provincia, poi all’improvviso la scopri violenta, gente che spara e ammazza per strada. Con una serie impressionante di delitti e omicidi quasi sempre impuniti. Talvolta, di notte, nelle sue piazze scoppiano risse violente. L’allegra movida della notte si trasforma in bande di delinquenti che si spaccano bottiglie in testa. Roma invasa dai pellegrini. Roma eterna, ma fragile. Messa in ginocchio dalle piene del suo biondo fiume. Roma che salta per aria, come i suoi tombini, ogni volta che il cielo scarica un acquazzone. Roma sporcata e deturpata dai vandali. Roma senza più il Ponentino. Roma calda, come una calda città tropicale. Roma con le periferie brutte, bruttissime. Roma che aspetta Diego Della Valle per salvare il suo Colosseo. Roma che nelle sue trattorie romane ha oramai solo cuochi egiziani. Roma dei Parioli che votano a sinistra e delle periferie che fanno il tifo per Giorgia Meloni. Roma di Cinecittà che ospita solo trasmissioni televisive. Roma senza più le corse al trotto a Tor di Valle. Roma governata da un sindaco che i romani non amano e che davanti all’invasione dei rifiuti grida all’emergenza e ricorre a una task force.

A me, romano di Roma, non piace più vivere in questa città. È una città senza capo né coda, pasticciona, poco affidabile, sgangherata, che ti mette di cattivo umore. Eppure, questa città è meravigliosa. Ha dalla sua parte la Storia, la Bellezza, l’Arte, la Simpatia, il Clima, i Colori, il Cibo. Insieme a quella leggerezza congenita che molte altre città le invidiano.

Peccato, perché queste sue qualità sono state cancellate dalla sua superficialità e dalla sua dissennata incoscienza.
Non mi piacciono più le sue strade. Sono un caotico e informe parcheggio di automobili, motorini, macchinette per teenager sciocchini. Scatolame urbano allineato in doppia fila, talvolta addirittura tripla. A sbatterlo lì sono gli abitanti di questa città che sono scesi ’n’attimo a bere un caffè, a comprare un giornale, a ritirare un pacco o a consegnarlo. Nelle altre città non succede. E io adesso le preferisco. Poi, non mi piacciono i marciapiedi lerci, dove la gente butta di tutto, sigarette, scontrini, kleenex e pure lavatrici, frigoriferi e materassi nei cassonetti dell’umido. E dove i cani fanno i loro bisogni alla "cacchio de’ cane". Tutto ciò mi irrita e, arrivato alla mia età, mi disgusta. Qui non mi piace guidare. Qui c’è ancora chi ti fa le corna, come nei film di Alberto Sordi degli anni Sessanta.

Mi provoca rabbia, malinconia e un senso infinito di pena. Per noi, che abitiamo in questa fastidiosa città. Il centro sembra un bar a cielo aperto. I tavolini sono dappertutto. Con la loro ossessiva presenza hanno cancellato le simmetrie disegnate dai geni del barocco. Il centro oramai assomiglia a un mercatone cafone del vicino Medio Oriente. Musica sparata dagli altoparlanti, merce dozzinale. Hanno spazzato via i negozi della tradizione per sostituirli con quelli della globalizzazione. Non è stato un affare per questa città. Perché si è insinuato il brutto in una città che era bella. Il centro, poi, è
spesso devastato da cortei, manifestazioni. È tutta una processione di persone con il fischietto, con tamburi, bandiere. Qualche volta anche con le molotov. Protestano tutti in questa città. Prima qui si sorrideva. Adesso si urla e si minaccia.

Non mi piacciono più gli abitanti di questa città. Qui gli uomini ancora insidiano le straniere per strada. Che schifo di uomini. Le donne si vestono quasi tutte da Lady Gaga, dimenticando che fino a poco tempo fa qui c’era la casa madre di Valentino. E prima di lui, Capucci.

In questa città non mi piace quasi più nulla. D’estate fa troppo caldo. Prima non era così. Quando piove sembra che ti cada addosso il monsone. Una brutta novità. Qui hanno chiuso molti cinema. Le buche ci risucchiano. E non si fanno opere pubbliche. Oramai in questa città, lo dico con dolore, pensano tutti a magnà. Nel senso di rubà.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2014)

http://news.panorama.it/cronaca/Roma-degrado-Vanzina

Ed è un cittadino romano a scriverlo.

Marino hai un buco di bilancio da 4,5 miliardi l'anno.

spendi 25 milioni di euro al mese solo per portare la monnezza fuori regione.

E ci chiedi perchè non volemo affari?


----------



## Trinità (22 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Credits: Ansa
> 
> Tag:     degrado panorama in edicola Roma
> 
> ...


Secondo me ROMA è e rimarrà la capitale del mondo!
Chi è questo romano de Roma che non fa nulla per cambiare la sua città?
Oggi siamo molto bravi solo a colpevolizzare gl'altri, e questo romano che sputa nel piatto dove è nato ed ha 
mangiato a me non piace!
Svegliamoci!!!!Facciamo qualcosa per cambiare in meglio e basta piangersi addosso.Basta!
Cominci lui a sorridere, che il sorriso è contagioso.
ciao


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Secondo me ROMA è e rimarrà la capitale del mondo!
> Chi è questo romano de Roma che non fa nulla per cambiare la sua città?
> Oggi siamo molto bravi solo a colpevolizzare gl'altri, e questo romano che sputa nel piatto dove è nato ed ha
> mangiato a me non piace!
> ...



Io spero allora di uscire da questo mondo.

Il romano è Enrico Vanzina.
Forse l'uomo più stupido del mondo.

Allora giusto rimboccatevi le maniche.
E iniziate in prima persona.

Non che siano sempre i veneti polentoni a pagare eh?

NOi ci spezziamo la schiena per fare fare a voi i magnaccioni?

Uno se smona eh?


----------



## Trinità (22 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io spero allora di uscire da questo mondo.
> 
> Il romano è Enrico Vanzina.
> Forse l'uomo più stupido del mondo.
> ...


Sicuramente io sono più polentone di Te.
Ma le persone che sputano nel piatto dove anno mangiato a me non garbano.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Sicuramente io sono più polentone di Te.
> Ma le persone che sputano nel piatto dove anno mangiato a me non garbano.


Cioè vuoi dirmi che Roma mi mantiene?
Ma fammi il piacere dei...ma fammi un favore...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Sicuramente io sono più polentone di Te.
> Ma le persone che sputano nel piatto dove anno mangiato a me non garbano.


Scolta na roba
Io pago le tasse no?

Sai che cosa mi rode da morire?

Il solo sospetto che in qualche maniera parte del mio sudore sia servito a pagare qualche ente inutile, qualche falsa pensione di invalidità, abbia ingrassato qualche sprecone...mi fa saltare la mosca al naso...

Vedi di capirmi...

Si dice voi versate le tasse e con queste lo stato vi erogherà i servizi...

Bon dove sei i servizi?

I cessi pubblici?


----------



## Trinità (22 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scolta na roba
> Io pago le tasse no?
> 
> Sai che cosa mi rode da morire?
> ...


Io con tre attività le pago tre volte le tasse!
E mi lamento sono sincero ma vedi a volte è proprio il mio vicino ad essere disonesto ed a mangiare il mio sudore.
Noi tendiamo a guardare lontano e non ci accorgiamo che ci si inciampa con quello che ci sta sotto il naso.
Basta essere più decisi verso chi è vicino a te.


----------



## Zod (22 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè vuoi dirmi che Roma mi mantiene?
> Ma fammi il piacere dei...ma fammi un favore...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Beh anche voi avete la vostra parte di debito pro capite. Comodo partecipare alla abbuffata e poi dire "beh, se fatto tardi, noi ce ne andiamo" quando il conto da pagare diventa insostenibile. Facciamo un po' di calcoli... In Veneto siete 5 milioni, il debito italiano pro capite è intorno ai 40 mila Euro... Dateci 200 miliardi di Euro e tanti saluti.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Beh anche voi avete la vostra parte di debito pro capite. Comodo partecipare alla abbuffata e poi dire "beh, se fatto tardi, noi ce ne andiamo" quando il conto da pagare diventa insostenibile. Facciamo un po' di calcoli... In Veneto siete 5 milioni, il debito italiano pro capite è intorno ai 40 mila Euro... Dateci 200 miliardi di Euro e tanti saluti.


Pian con le bombe
Siamo disposti a pagare il nostro debito in cinque anni 
a svenarci, per poi entrare in Europa da galantomini
e non da buffoni.

Io ci starei a pagare 40 mila euro la mia indipendenza.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Io con tre attività le pago tre volte le tasse!
> E mi lamento sono sincero ma vedi a volte è proprio il mio vicino ad essere disonesto ed a mangiare il mio sudore.
> Noi tendiamo a guardare lontano e non ci accorgiamo che ci si inciampa con quello che ci sta sotto il naso.
> Basta essere più decisi verso chi è vicino a te.


Ok vedrò di convincere i trentini ad adottarci.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zod (22 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok vedrò di convincere i trentini ad adottarci.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Intanto sgancia i soldi :mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (22 Luglio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Beh anche voi avete la vostra parte di debito pro capite. Comodo partecipare alla abbuffata e poi dire "beh, se fatto tardi, noi ce ne andiamo" quando il conto da pagare diventa insostenibile. Facciamo un po' di calcoli... In Veneto siete 5 milioni, il debito italiano pro capite è intorno ai 40 mila Euro... Dateci 200 miliardi di Euro e tanti saluti.


:up:


----------



## Trinità (22 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok vedrò di convincere i trentini ad adottarci.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vicentini mai gatti!
Trentini vigliacchi e assassini!
Cavolo che vicini che mi trovo!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Vicentini mai gatti!
> Trentini vigliacchi e assassini!
> Cavolo che vicini che mi trovo!


Vicentini magnagatti
Ma non sarai di quei bresciani che per fare le loro opera idroelettriche hanno causato frane sul trentino eh?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Vicentini mai gatti!
> Trentini vigliacchi e assassini!
> Cavolo che vicini che mi trovo!


TRENTO. Quattro condanne e due assoluzioni. L’impianto accusatorio della procura ha retto davanti al giudice Luisa Raimondi e dopo un processo durato oltre un anno ieri è arrivato il verdetto. Condannati i vertici della «Caffaro Energia», accusati di disastro colposo per le perdite nella condotta idroelettrica della società lombarda che provocarono lo smottamento a monte dell’abitato di Lodrone. Alla Provincia andrà un primo risarcimento provvisiorio di 300 mila euro, 30 mila al Comune di Storo.

I longobardi che stiano dove sono.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> TRENTO. Quattro condanne e due assoluzioni. L’impianto accusatorio della procura ha retto davanti al giudice Luisa Raimondi e dopo un processo durato oltre un anno ieri è arrivato il verdetto. Condannati i vertici della «Caffaro Energia», accusati di disastro colposo per le perdite nella condotta idroelettrica della società lombarda che provocarono lo smottamento a monte dell’abitato di Lodrone. Alla Provincia andrà un primo risarcimento provvisiorio di 300 mila euro, 30 mila al Comune di Storo.
> 
> I longobardi che stiano dove sono.


Ciao Doge,domenica in spiaggia ho letto una cosa poco bella....avrei strappato il Tn dalla targa,potendo...pare che lassu',Battisti sia considerato un "traditore",in effetti il trentino era austriaco,ma.....spero sia idiozia,scritta dal corsera...che ne pensi.?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Doge,domenica in spiaggia ho letto una cosa poco bella....avrei strappato il Tn dalla targa,potendo...pare che lassu',Battisti sia considerato un "traditore",in effetti il trentino era austriaco,ma.....spero sia idiozia,scritta dal corsera...che ne pensi.?


Ho seguito parecchi dibattiti sulla questione...
QUello che mi piace dei trentini è che con i schei che hanno fanno le opere
e non li sperperano

NOn abusano dei fondi regionali...


----------



## lothar57 (22 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho seguito parecchi dibattiti sulla questione...
> QUello che mi piace dei trentini è che con i schei che hanno fanno le opere
> e non li sperperano
> 
> NOn abusano dei fondi regionali...


Come sai amico,io la'ho tante conoscenze,nn dimentico una favolosa bolzanina.io fidanzato moltoooo,ma li''tentennai...vabbe'..era vicina a quella brava ragazza,Eva Klotz...quanti racconti,di bombe,e finanzieri...ma Conte ,quanto dura il trentino alto adige,se Roma chiude il rubinetto?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Come sai amico,io la'ho tante conoscenze,nn dimentico una favolosa bolzanina.io fidanzato moltoooo,ma li''tentennai...vabbe'..era vicina a quella brava ragazza,Eva Klotz...quanti racconti,di bombe,e finanzieri...ma Conte ,quanto dura il trentino alto adige,se Roma chiude il rubinetto?


Questo non lo so...
ma oggi sono stato tutto il giorno in un posto incantevole.
Il lago di Molveno.

E senti questa.
Ho notato che gli albergatori hanno realizzato di box in cemento dove posano i cassonetti delle immondizie.
Non sta bene che stiano per strada.

Gheto capio?

Sono entrate delle persone con il cane, e tempo dieci minuti sono arrivati i carabinieri in motocicletta e hanno gentilissimamente mostrato a loro i cartelli dove sta scritto vietato entrare con i cani.

Gheto capio?


----------

